# Solved: I am having all kinds of problems



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I downloaded hijack this and am trying to get the log onto this site, I cannot figure out how to do that. I will edit this as soon as I figure it out. Thanks.


----------



## Wolfeymole (Jun 18, 2005)

bigdee369 said:


> I downloaded hijack this and am trying to get the log onto this site, I cannot figure out how to do that. I will edit this as soon as I figure it out. Thanks.


Simply go into Edit, Select All when it opens in Notepad click Copy at the top, then come here and press ctrl + v.
Look at the screenshot below.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

My problem is, I can't get the log into Notepad, I don't know what to do, Thanks


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

After you run a scan the scan button will become a save log button. Click it and save it as HJTlog to a directory of your choice. It will then open in notepad. Copy and paste it into this thread.


----------



## Wolfeymole (Jun 18, 2005)

bigdee369 said:


> My problem is, I can't get the log into Notepad, I don't know what to do, Thanks


Notepad should auto open when you have done the scan.
Are you clicking on the top section as shown below?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I am really trying to get this, I cannot edit the hijack this file, I have done many scans and saves and I don't know what to do. Thank you


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi..what you should have in front of you is notepad..
Top left in notepad.s edit..click on it >click on select all>edit>click on copy>back to your thread>press ctrl+v and that will paste it on your thread..


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I have Notepad, when I click on edit and select all, that is all it will do and it will not let me click on copy. I have been to Tom Coyotes website and have been trying to do this. Thanks for your patience. I think I messed up with Notepad-Should it have the word "Untitled" before the word Notepad at the very top of the document? Thank you


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Yes...do you just have a blank document in Notepad now, or did you get the HijackThis log into Notepad?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I just cannot get the log into the Notepad, I've been trying and trying


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Are you clicking Do A System Scan and Save a Log File?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I have done that many times all nite, I just don't know


----------



## Wolfeymole (Jun 18, 2005)

bigdee369 said:


> I have done that many times all nite, I just don't know


Have you tried pressing Ctrl + C then coming here and pressing Ctrl + V?


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

After you click on save log are you seeing this box?


----------



## Wolfeymole (Jun 18, 2005)

brindle said:


> After you click on save log are you seeing this box?


RE Sig;
You need a new wench Brindle


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Wolfeymole said:


> RE Sig;
> You need a new wench Brindle


Heck I just like to have one....

I hope bigdee didn't give up.


----------



## Wolfeymole (Jun 18, 2005)

Yeah me too.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

It won't let me do ctrl a to highlight the log, the log is minimized right now, if I do ctrl a now, it would highlight this page.
I will perform a scan, and it will give me the save box and I will say save and it says-there is already a saved one. Also, if I choose it from the saved location, it won't open the log file. Thank you all for your patience


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Okay you say you do have the log saved but notepad will not open it. Will notepad open other txt files?
Attach your HJT log file here and I will post it for you....

ctrl+x = cut
ctrl+c= copy
ctrl+v= paste


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I wrote and said I sent an email of the log file and I didn't see the post so I am still trying to figure this out. Just from joining this site yesterday, I've learned that I have not downloaded things safely, such as, by not closing down applications and I am sure I have created my problems with my operating system and all help is greaty appreciated. Thank you


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

You wrote to who and sent an e-mail where?
I asked you if you can attach the file here and you didn't respond to that question. Also asked if you can open other txt files in notepad, again no response.
If notepad is corupt I can't help you with that nor will I be able to anylize your HJT log but I can certainly post it for you if in fact you do have it saved and can attach it here.

For now though the pub is calling among other things.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I sent an email right back from my yahoo mailbox with an attachment, I did't try the Notepad on anything else, though yet. I will try that now and thank you


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes, my Notepad let me highlight this page here, I just cannot get the logfile edited and I will keep trying to get the logfile here. Thanks


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Here is the log


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I am trying to see if my notepad is working


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Yes *bigdee369*

Your notepad is working.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I thought so, I have been working on this for hours, I just cannot get the logfile edited so you all can look at it, and it is very frustrating. Maybe I installed it wrong because when I go to get it, it won't let me open the file that supposedly is where the log file is. Thank you


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

When you start HijackThis and click *Do a system scan and save a logfile* 
HijackThis will start to fill in, then Notepad should appear over the HijackThis window.

Is something different occuring when you do this?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I have a hard time starting hjt, because when I go to open it, it won't open. I have to go to My Computer to get it to start. For hours I have been scanning and trying to save, and now I thing my Notepad is messed up. I will try to start it by choosing Do a scan and save a logfile. Thank you


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Do you have a shortcut for HijackThis in your Start Menu or on the desktop?

How did you install HijackThis?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I have a shortcut on the desktop, but it won't run from there, I have to go into C: and choose it, then a window with a yellow exclamation point comes up and says it is in a temp. folder and should be in say Program Files and should be copied there. I don't know how to do this. I installed it from a link from one of the posters here, and I have also been to Tom Coyote's website trying to get this log uploaded. I wish I knew what I was doing. Thank you


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Try installing HijackThis again using this download:

Download *HijackThis* to your Desktop:
Double left click on the file and it will install in:
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis
It will create an entry in the Start Menu and give you the option of installing a shortcut on the desktop.
Click on the entry in Start Menu or use the shortcut on the desktop to run HijackThis.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I clicked on the link you sent and it is on my desktop, and not in the Start Menu anywhere. I left clicked twice to install and it said there was already a copy in Crogram Files and do you want to install to that folder anyway? Do I say yes? Thanks


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Clicking Yes should be fine.

You should then be able to find a shortcut on your Desktop and in your Start Menu.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Okay, I have got it in the Quick Launch Toolbar and I ran it and saved in My Documents, and it won't let me open the file (hijackthis.log). There is a white background with a blue exclamation point in the message and it asks if I want to save the message. There is an Open box, Save box which is highlighted around the edges, a Cancel box, and a More Info box, and when I click on Open, the window disappears for a portion of a second and doesn't do anything and if I click on Save, it says there is already one and do I want to replace it. It is very frustrating. Thank you


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Answer Yes when it asks if you want to replace it.

Then close the HijackThis program and open the My Documents folder.
Locate the *hijackthis.log* file double left click the file to open it.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I think I just did something really stupid-that blue and white dialog box- It had a dialog that said Always ask to open this type of file and it was checked. I unchecked it and clicked open and it started flashing violently saying it was downloading, I have never seen anything like it. Should I delete this from My Documents, because anytime I click to open it, it starts the violent flashing. I deleted most all the other copies that were installed before I clicked on the blue link you sent me. Thank you


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

What are you clicking on that is bringing up that window?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I open My Documents and click on what is supposed to be the logfile and I unchecked that box and clicked open before and it started downloading and flashing no matter what I was doing, I have had to shut down and restart several times now. I tried to open it from the desktop icon and it started the flashing download again. I'm sorry, I really don't know what I am doing and thank you


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hold down the *Shift* key and Right-click on the *hijackthis.log*
Select Open With, scroll down and select *notepad* and see if it will open.

If notepad will not open the log, try the Shift, Right-click again, Open With and select Wordpad.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Which operating system are you using?

Did you receive any messages about needing a *MSVBVM60.DLL* file?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I have got a big problem- I deleted the hjt files, I guess while they were downloading and tried to reinstall it and when I went to open it, it flashes violently, I have had to shut down and restart and I am using Firefox and just before when I started back up it said Firefox caused a fault and will be shut down. I don't know what to do- I can't open the logfile, it is really scary. Thank you


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hello  I'm jumping in on this kinda late. Maybe we should start all over with this.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

bigdee369, what version of Windows do you have?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I am using Windows 98 and Firefox and I don't recall that error message, I have had so many, I just got a Pcmm message that said it was going to shut down, I have really messed this up. 

I don't know how to stop Hijack This from downloading (flashing) every time I try to open it. Thank you


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I think you should uninstall Hijack This from Add/Remove Programs.

Then we can start over with a fresh link, no extractors, just a straight download.

After you uninstall it, redownload it from here: http://216.180.233.162/~merijn/files/HijackThis.exe

Choose Save, not Open.

Save it to your desktop as that's probably the easiest place to find it.

When the download is complete, double click on HijackThis.exe
Click on "Do a system scan only"
When that finishes, click on "Save log"
You can save the log to your desktop too.
Double click on the log file.
Whether it opens in Notepad or Wordpad, go up top to Edit>Select All
Then go to Edit>Copy
Now come back to this thread
Go to Edit>Paste


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

I'm back but see you are in very good hands with the help you are now receiving. This is a most interesting thread so I'll sit back and watch....best to you bigdee


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Thank you brindle and everyone else, I am trying not to get sick here, I swear, I am good at messing stuff up.

I guess I had been scanning and saving copies of hjt log (which I could not get to open) and before I unchecked a box and opened and it started downloading and flashing violenty, I had to ctrl alt del several times (whenever I opened it) to restart because I couldn't do anything while that flashing was happening. Well, I deleted all copies of hjt and even the downloading one. It looked like they were all gone and I linked onto one that I believe Fieldler had given me and reinstalled and when I went to run it, it still is doing the violent flashing-I've never seen anything like it. I have deleted several copies from control panel and I just went there to delete the latest one and it said I would have to delete the .exe files manually and I really don't know howto do this and I am getting error messages- Is it going to blow up?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Can you download the link that *Cheeseball81* posted?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes, I downloaded it just before and it too is doing the flashing and I just again went into the C: Windows file and among many files there, is one named _delis32 and I clicked on it and it is Notepad but is blank and when I clicked File open, all these files appear on it (txt.) files- I don't know what is going on.

I have downloaded the latest link from Cheeseball twice and it won't let me open it. Thank you


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Does Hijack This close as soon as you open it?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

When I go to open it, it shows the log and then a violent flashing window on top of it and then I have to ctrl alt del and restart, I am beginning to think I need to have the whole system uninstalled and start comletely over.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

bigdee369 said:


> When I go to open it, it shows the log and then a violent flashing window on top of it and then I have to ctrl alt del and restart, I am beginning to think I need to have the whole system uninstalled and start comletely over.


Open what exactly? The program? Or the .log file?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Does the download from *Cheeseball81's* link look like this at all?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes, it is on my desktop and since Cheeseball posted I clicked on each of 2 icons on the desktop, (1 is highjackthis with a computer icon) and the other is the dynamite icon. The first one I clicked on to open and it just started flashing and I had to ctrl alt del and I then clicked on the dynamite one and it asked what I wanted to do- I said Scan and save log and it scanned and went to save to My Documents and said one there already, I said okay and then it started the flashing again and then I had to ctrl alt del and the dialog box there had PCMightymax at the top. I have downloaded all these fixes lately and I just before went in and deleted most of them and YPager which never really worked right which I just installed mayge 3 weeks ago. I haven't tried to open hjt again since I did all this. I don't know what to do and thank you all again


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I can't even delete Yahoo Messenger, it says there is a file error, it won't let me delete it.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Are you deleting items or uninstalling?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I guess I am doing both, some were uninstalled via the Wizard


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Uninstalling is the best way.

Close all windows except for this browser window.

Create a folder on the Desktop call it *HJT* or *HijackThis*
Right click on the *HijackThis.exe* file on the Desktop (not the shortcut),
Select *Cut*
Click inside the folder you just created and Select *Paste*

Then double left click on the *HijackThis.exe* file, in the folder, to run it.
When you select *Do a system scan and save a logfile*
The logfile should save itself inside the folder with the hijackthis.exe file.

Do you still get the flashing window?

Is the pcmm message from PC Mighty Max?

Are you using Windows 98 first edition or second edition?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm back.  How's it going here?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I have just now had to restart because I tried to open the logfile and it is flashing still and it made me shut down. Pcmm I believe is from YahooPager, I've had that one a while. I don't know how to create a folder, really embarrassed, I am. Another thing, the Documents File on the Start Menu has many items in it that the My Documents file on the desktop does not have in it.
I have Windows 98 Second Edition


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

The Documents link on your Start Menu shows the most recently opened files.
It is just a list of shortcuts to those files.

To create a new folder, Right click on the Desktop
Select *New*
Select *Folder*
The name area will be highlighted.
Start keying in a name for the folder, when you are finished, click the *Enter* key to accept the name.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

In the meantime, I removed the hjt files from the desktop- I think they are deleted- I am not sure. Should I download it again from the last link posted here? I did create a folder on the desktop. Thank you

I also went to Find Files and Folders, all Hijackthis and deleted them from there, there were about 6 or more there.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Yes, save the *hijackthis.exe* file to the folder you created.

Then try to run hijackthis from that folder.

Here is the link again.
http://216.180.233.162/~merijn/files/HijackThis.exe


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I just did download from your link and it is doing the same thing again. I put the .exe file into the new folder and opened it and it scanned and then the smaller downloading window came in on top of it "flashing downloading" and the only thing I know to do is close all windows and ctrl alt del to restart. The flashing window always reappears with each download of hjt. When the flashing starts and makes all open windows pulse just like it is pulsing, I cannot type or do anything so I ctrl alt del and restart. Thank you


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Look in that folder, do you see a hijackthis.log?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Would it be a drastic move if we tried to run Hijack This in Safe Mode?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Don't be scared.  It's just a thought I am pondering.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes, there is a hijackthis file as well as the dynamite logo one in there and I clicked on the hijackthis one to open it and it did the flashing thing and I had to restart again. I am willing to try anything at this point. Thank you


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

You have a hijackthis.log saved?

Can you try attaching it to this thread?

Go down and click on 'Manage Attachments'
Browse and find the log, then upload it.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I have tried to attach several times and I just got shut down twice for trying to open hjt logfile and exe file. I just did attach so here goes. Thank you


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Yay! I'm gonna paste your log into this thread. It's easier to view it this way:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:29:52 PM, on 9/9/05
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\TV VIEWER\TVWAKEUP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\TV VIEWER\ANNCLIST.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETGEAR\WG111 CONFIGURATION UTILITY\WG111CFG.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HP DESKJET 880C SERIES\EREG\REMIND32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MOZILLA FIREFOX\FIREFOX.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\THE HOPE FOLDER\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.msn.com/0SEENUS/SAOS01
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr7/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
F1 - win.ini: run=hpfsched
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {843A1674-90A7-8573-99F8-D766F60270A0} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KMJFVHBU.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {2A035ADA-8701-9F81-6F77-9F02C0D180F9} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\OYJRPXE.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {9FA5EF2F-709A-2817-B32D-2D17233F2395} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\CEZRFC.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YT.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [bpcpost.exe] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\bpcpost.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [TVWakeup] C:\Progra~1\TVView~1\tvwakeup.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [VidSvr] 
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Announcements] C:\Program Files\TV Viewer\annclist.exe
O4 - Startup: Smart Wizard Wireless Settings.lnk = C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WG111 Configuration Utility\WG111CFG.exe
O4 - Startup: Reminder-hpc41001.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP DeskJet 880C Series\ereg\Remind32.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YHEXBMESUS.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YHEXBMESUS.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Login - {2499216C-4BA5-11D5-BD9C-000103C116D5} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YLOGIN.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Login - {2499216C-4BA5-11D5-BD9C-000103C116D5} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YLOGIN.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - (no file)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {30000273-8230-4DD4-BE4F-6889D1E74167} - http://download.abetterinternet.com/download/cabs/FON14006/thin.cab
O16 - DPF: {2B323CD9-50E3-11D3-9466-00A0C9700498} - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/v45/yacscom.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chat - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/c381/chat.cab
O16 - DPF: {10000000-1000-0000-1000-000000000000} - mhtml:file://C:\ARCHIVE.MHT!http://download.moonri.com/l.exe
O16 - DPF: {9EB320CE-BE1D-4304-A081-4B4665414BEF} (MediaTicketsInstaller Control) - http://www.mt-download.com/MediaTicketsInstaller.cab?refid=2173
O16 - DPF: {7D1E9C49-BD6A-11D3-87A8-009027A35D73} - http://chat.yahoo.com/cab/yacsui.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Good Job *bigdee369* :up:


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I am hoping the fixes will go more smoothly...

Close out any open web browsers.

Run HijackThis and put a checkmark by these entries:

*O2 - BHO: (no name) - {843A1674-90A7-8573-99F8-D766F60270A0} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KMJFVHBU.DLL (file missing)

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {2A035ADA-8701-9F81-6F77-9F02C0D180F9} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\OYJRPXE.DLL (file missing)

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {9FA5EF2F-709A-2817-B32D-2D17233F2395} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\CEZRFC.DLL

O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - (no file)

O16 - DPF: {30000273-8230-4DD4-BE4F-6889D1E74167} - http://download.abetterinternet.com...N14006/thin.cab

O16 - DPF: {10000000-1000-0000-1000-000000000000} - mhtml:file://C:\ARCHIVE.MHT!http://download.moonri.com/l.exe

O16 - DPF: {9EB320CE-BE1D-4304-A081-4B4665414BEF} (MediaTicketsInstaller Control) - http://www.mt-download.com/MediaTic....cab?refid=2173*

Once youve checked all of the above entries, click the Fix Checked button.

Exit Hijack This.

Boot into *Safe Mode* (start tapping the *F8* key at Startup, before the Windows logo screen)

Open My Computer. 
Select the View menu and click Folder Options. 
Select the View Tab. 
In the Hidden files section select Show all files. 
Click OK.

Find and delete this file:* C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\CEZRFC.DLL*

Also in Safe Mode, navigate to the C:\Windows\Temp folder. 
Open the Temp folder and go to Edit > Select All then Edit > Delete to delete the entire contents of the Temp folder.

Go to Start > Run and type *%temp%* in the Run box. 
The Temp folder will open. Click Edit > Select All then Edit > Delete to delete the entire contents of the Temp folder.

Finally go to Control Panel > Internet Options. 
On the General tab under "Temporary Internet Files" Click "Delete Files". 
Put a check by "Delete Offline Content" and click OK. 
Click on the Programs tab then click the "Reset Web Settings" button. 
Click Apply then OK.

Empty the Recycle Bin.

Reboot to Normal Mode, post or attach a new Hijack This log.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Good job to all of you!!! Thank you all for hanging in there with me today. I was beginning to think it was a hopeless situation. I can't believe you got that logfile. Was it pulsing on your end? Thank you all again and hopefully I can get straightened out soon.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

You're welcome!  And good job to you!!! 

I was nervous that with the server maintenance, you wouldn't be able to upload it. 

Hopefully the fixes will be much easier to do. Post back if you run into any problems.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I edited my clean up instructions a bit. Be sure to check back with them before proceeding.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Okay, I have done everything you said, except delete the Windows\System file you specified. I looked all over a couple of times and could not locate, I even went to Find Files and put the name in and it said it was an invalid name.
Also, I looked for any updated instructions and couldn't find anything different.

When I restarted in Normal I went to run a hjt scan from the hope folder and when I clicked open, it started that flashing again and I had to shut down. Then I came back in Safe Mode and ran it and put it in a different folder. In the hope folder there were 10 backup copies, 9 of which have to be unzipped. I just left them there and created a new log folder.

I know Brindle suggested attaching the log pages ago, I just didn't know to scan only or whatever to do. I was having so many problems with it and still it is trying to download and flashing in the background, I guess. I'll send the log again and thank you very much for everything so far


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

What icon does the log file have?
The generic icon, or something else?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Okay, here it is, I hope


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I am trying to send it


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I attached it and it says it uploaded it but I don't see it


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

We've been having server problems. That could be why it's not going through.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

The file has a Windows icon


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Right click on the log file and select *Open With*
Scroll down and select Notepad.
Uncheck: *Always use this program to open this file*
Click *OK*

Does the file open in Notepad?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I guess it is a zipfile, I didn't try to open it, I went to another file and opened it and hit scan and save log and it scanned and that flashing download window came on and I had to shut down


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hold the *Shift* key down while Right clicking the file, that should give you the *Open With* option.
Select *Open With*
Then select Notepad to open it.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Every time I try to open a saved copy of hjt, the flashing downloading file appears and I have to shut down, I don't know what to do


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

The Shift > Right click > Open With > Notepad 
Failed? 

Can you try attaching the file to your post again?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I have got copies of the hjt file all over my desktop and every time I try to save one, the flashing download window comes on and makes me shut down, I am going to try to open a zip file


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I just tried to open one of the backup files in the first folder I made and I said open with Notepad and it said the file was too large for Notepad and would I like to use Wordpad to open it, I don't know what to do


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Say Yes to Wordpad!


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I am still trying,I got one to open to Notepad, now what do I do


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Edit > Select All

Edit > Copy

Paste it here!


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

This is a mess, I even ran a scan in safe mode and put it in a folder and went to open it, and the flashing download window came on and made me shut down, I keep having to shut down, I don't know what to do about the flashing download


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I have tried that, I will try again


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Okay here, maybe


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

That's not a full log


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Are you attaching the backup files Hijack This creates?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Every time I open one it is the flashing download one and it makes me shut down, I've got a lot of copies of it, I don't know what is what. I keep having to shut down and restart


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Anything in the Backup folder is not a full log.

The logs should be saving themselves in the folder with the HijackThis.exe file.

Do you think you can attach a log to an email and email it to me?

I'll pm you my email address if you can attach it to an email message.

What e-mail program do you use?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I use Yahoo


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

:up: to all of you trying to help him! you all sure have patience :up:


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Thanks *Tapeuup* 

*bigdee369* I have sent you a pm with my email address.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Woohoo! Got it! :up:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 12:58:20 AM, on 9/10/05
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\THE HOPE FOLDER\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.msn.com/0SEENUS/SAOS01
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr7/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
F1 - win.ini: run=hpfsched
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YT.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [bpcpost.exe] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\bpcpost.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [TVWakeup] C:\Progra~1\TVView~1\tvwakeup.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [VidSvr] 
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Announcements] C:\Program Files\TV Viewer\annclist.exe
O4 - Startup: Smart Wizard Wireless Settings.lnk = C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WG111 Configuration Utility\WG111CFG.exe
O4 - Startup: Reminder-hpc41001.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP DeskJet 880C Series\ereg\Remind32.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YHEXBMESUS.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YHEXBMESUS.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Login - {2499216C-4BA5-11D5-BD9C-000103C116D5} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YLOGIN.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Login - {2499216C-4BA5-11D5-BD9C-000103C116D5} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YLOGIN.DLL
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {2B323CD9-50E3-11D3-9466-00A0C9700498} - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/v45/yacscom.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chat - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/c381/chat.cab
O16 - DPF: {7D1E9C49-BD6A-11D3-87A8-009027A35D73} - http://chat.yahoo.com/cab/yacsui.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Did the file give you any problems at all?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I am a WOMAN and they sure do have patience


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Me too 

You have your share of patience and persistence too!


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I don't know how you got it? From my email? Because I went to the Sent Folder and it said there was no subject but 5 attachments that were some pictures I had in my computer, I just don't know


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

LOL! 

Let's check your File types, then I am going to call it a night. 

*Cheeseball81* will check the log later today.

Open My Computer
View > Folder Options > File Types tab

Scroll down the list of Registered File types and look for an entry called *LOG File*
Let me know if you find one, they should be in alphabetical order.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Thank you EA, yes I had problems with the file, not when I sent it, I believe the one I sent was done in safe mode and even in safe mode when I went to save it, the flashing download file was there. Do you know what the flashing download is all about? Thank you


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

I am hoping we will find the answer in the Registered File types area.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes, there is one there called LOG file


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

If you click/highlight the *LOG File* you should see in the File type details below it, the program that is associated for opening the file.

What program does it say for *Opens with:*


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

It says it opens with Explorer


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

OK! Now we are getting somewhere!

We are going to remove that entry and reassociate your log files to open correctly.

With the *LOG File* entry selected, click the *Remove* button.

Windows will give you a warning about removing it click *Yes*

Then *Close* that window, open the *Hope* folder and Right click on a HijackThis.log 
Select *Open With*
Scroll down the list to *Word Pad*
Select Wordpad, there should be a check mark in: *Always use this program to open the file*
Click *OK*

The log should open in Wordpad.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I did that and I guess it did open in Wordpad, but only the top bar of the file is showing, this happened earlier also


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

It didn't flash this time did it?

It is only showing the Title bar?
If you double click the Title bar does the window open more?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

There is no body to the file. Also earlier I was in this folder and there were 10 backup copies in there and I would try to cut and paste and send and attach different ones and there were messages about the text has changed and do you want to save changes and sometimes I said yes and sometimes no, because I really don't know what I am doing and am trying to learn and thank you


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

It is only showing the title and when I double clicked a whole bunch of stuff was in it and then it goes back to just the title bar


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

No problem, we all have to start at the beginning 

Try running HijackThis again using the *Do a system scan and save a logfile* button.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Okay, I will and no it wasn't flashing when I opened it


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I just did that and every copy of hjt that I opened I guess went to Wordpad and everyone showed just the title bar, also the icons in the folders didn't look right, like they were missing some color


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Should I send you the latest one?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Ok, that would be great!


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I think this is the latest one


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I don't know what happened


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I forgot to hit upload


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

This looks good, you are not able to view this on your computer?

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 3:40:14 AM, on 9/10/05
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\TV VIEWER\TVWAKEUP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\TV VIEWER\ANNCLIST.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETGEAR\WG111 CONFIGURATION UTILITY\WG111CFG.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HP DESKJET 880C SERIES\EREG\REMIND32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MOZILLA FIREFOX\FIREFOX.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\THE HOPE FOLDER\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.msn.com/0SEENUS/SAOS01
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr7/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
F1 - win.ini: run=hpfsched
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YT.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [bpcpost.exe] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\bpcpost.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [TVWakeup] C:\Progra~1\TVView~1\tvwakeup.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [VidSvr] 
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Announcements] C:\Program Files\TV Viewer\annclist.exe
O4 - Startup: Smart Wizard Wireless Settings.lnk = C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WG111 Configuration Utility\WG111CFG.exe
O4 - Startup: Reminder-hpc41001.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP DeskJet 880C Series\ereg\Remind32.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YHEXBMESUS.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YHEXBMESUS.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Login - {2499216C-4BA5-11D5-BD9C-000103C116D5} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YLOGIN.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Login - {2499216C-4BA5-11D5-BD9C-000103C116D5} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YLOGIN.DLL
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {2B323CD9-50E3-11D3-9466-00A0C9700498} - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/v45/yacscom.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chat - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/c381/chat.cab
O16 - DPF: {7D1E9C49-BD6A-11D3-87A8-009027A35D73} - http://chat.yahoo.com/cab/yacsui.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Yea, now I can view it, thank you. Ea, you are awesome and I want to thank everyone who hung out here today. Has it ever taken someone this long to send a hjt log into you all?  Thanks, again and I'll be back soon, I am going to eat and then collapse for a while


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Great!

Do you have an antivirus program or a firewall running?

If not, here are a few links, these should be the free versions.

Antivirus programs:
Avast! Home Edition
AVG Free Edition

Firewall:
ZoneAlarm Free

If you need any help configuring these we can help you with that too.

More programs can be found at www.majorgeeks.com

I am going to call it a night, nice to meet you 
and *Cheeseball81* will look at your log later today.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Let me just clarify, you can see the log on this site, are you still unable to open and view the *hijackthis.log* files on your computer?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Allrighty, then, goodnite all!!


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Allrighty, then, goodnite all!! and THANKS A BUNCH


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes, I can view them when I double click on the title bar, I believe, I will check again here real quick


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I don't even have to double click and it opens up and takes up the whole screen with the LOG all over it, This is really something. I don't know if I have anti-virus or firewall. I got this computer used I think back in 98 and I haven't used it much until the last year or so


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

EAFiedler said:


> Woohoo! Got it! :up:


yeeeee hawwwww!  :up:



bigdee369 said:


> I am a WOMAN


  sorry, welllll..... what do you expect from a man.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi..bigdee369..good news all the way..everyone seems to be taking a well earned rest.
You will need to get an Anti Virus program and some Spyware programs..
Avg..http://free.grisoft.com/freeweb.php/doc/2/
Spybot.link below..
Ad-Aware..link below..check for up-dates..scan..remove what they find...
You would be amazed how many of us have been watching this thread..:up:


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Fantastic job of sticking to it bigdee369. We can clean up your start up list some if you want.

I would add to blues_harp28 list these two
 Zone Alarm
 Spywareblaster


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

That's a clean log. Great job, *bigdee369*


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Cheeseball81
I have a lot of respect for anyone that participates in the thread they start and sticks to it. This one reminds me of the MaryBeth thread of a couple years ago and one of amazing_greyeye's also.
I came across somewhat rude to you yesterday and do apologize. Though I deleted my post as it did appear out of the spirit of this forum.
Brett


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi Brett 

That's quite alright. Apology accepted. 

We're all on the same team here. :up:


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hello everyone and thank you for all of the support and I will be sending in a donation soon. After I logged out this morning and shut down, I restarted and it automatically put me in Safe mode- and was giving me a message on a black screen - this has never happened before - and I wrote it down-

Invalid VxD dynamic link call to device number 3, service B. Your Windows configuration is invalid. Run the Windows Setup program again to correct this problem. Press any key to contunue. This has never happened either. 

Well, I did Scandisk in Safe mode, and then I did-scanreg/restore and scanreg/fix- (someone just recently told me about this), and then I restarted and it went to Normal but I couldn't get online, so I did Disk Defragmenter and now I am online.

I wish I knew if I had anti-spy and firewall- I bought my computer used and custom-made back in 98 or 99.

Also, do I put in "SOLVED" since my original problem about getting the log back to you is solved? Thank you all very much


----------



## Wolfeymole (Jun 18, 2005)

Bigdee love, all antivirus and spyware programs will be listed in your Add/Remove programs list like the shot below, take a look.
The AVG is antivirus software.
Zone Alarm is a FireWall
Spybot and Adaware along with A Squared are obviously spyware killers.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I don't see any in there, there is something called "OIN"- do you know what this is? And should I start downloading your links now? And do you think I will have to Run Setup again? Thank you


----------



## Wolfeymole (Jun 18, 2005)

bigdee369 said:


> I don't see any in there, there is something called "OIN"- do you know what this is? And should I start downloading your links now? And do you think I will have to Run Setup again? Thank you


May we be allowed to take a peek Bigdee?
To capture a screen shot go to Add/Remove and press Prt Scr, it should be next to F12.
Open Paint which is a part of Windows listed in Accessories and press Ctrl + V
Save the image in a spare folder as a jpeg then come back here.
Post a new reply but scroll down to where it says manage attachments, you have already done this so it should present no prob and point it to the folder where the pic is, then upload it.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I am trying to do this, I have never worked with Paint or Cut, Copy and Paste much and nothing seems to happen when I push Prt Scr, I don't really know how to do this, I am reading Help topics, Thank you


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I am sending this hopefully


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

AVG  download, update and run.
 Zone Alarm


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Here is a good resource for that error you had gotten: http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=306482&sd=RMVP


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I have downloaded about 10 or so programs which were suggested here and installed and ran them, and I had only 1 virus (Trojan) and it put it in a Virus Vault (pretty cool). I can't believe I had only 1 as I have not had any anti-virus in my system that I know of. I've had my system analyzed and cleaned up and I can't believe all these programs are free. 

Can you have too many of these installed and should I put them all in one folder?

Also, should I send another hijackthis log? Because I am getting ready to put a big SOLVED up there!

I would really like to thank everone who helped me yesterday and today. This place is really NEAT!


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

You have only *One* of each - Firewall and antivirus programs installed, correct?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

You're welcome! 

Having all those programs is fine. They won't conflict with each other. 
As long as it's only 1 AV and firewall.

Posting one more log is up to you.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I think there are more than one of the anit-virus, how many do I need or do I only need one. I don't know what is what.  Is anti-virus the same as anti-spyware? Thank you


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Just one of each, one firewall and one antivirus program.
What did you download and install?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I downloaded 2 of the AVG, only 1 installed
Spybot
Spyware Blast
Spyware Guarantee
Ad-Aware
Zone Alarm
Cwshredder
Regcleaner
Tweaknow


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Sorry, I guess I went a little overboard here, plus the Hijackthis-


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Those are all fine. 

I'm confused by when you said "I downloaded 2 of the AVG, only 1 installed"

AVG is your only anti-virus program. Right?

Maybe we should see a new log.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Okay, I will send you a new log, I just went a little crazy installing things today and I'm not really sure what is a firewall, etc.

Plus, I was in Help earlier and I clicked on to Use Drive Space 3. Is this okay? Thank you


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What exactly did you allow Drive Space 3 to do????


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I can't believe the same thing is happening again with Hijackthis, the flashing downloading window whenever I click on some icons. It may be a while until I can get the log there again. Aaaaaahhhh!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

It's probably clean. I just wanted to be sure you didn't have more than 1 anti-virus or firewall.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

bigdee369 said:


> I downloaded 2 of the AVG, only 1 installed
> Spybot - *Spyware Tool*
> Spyware Blast - *Spyware Tool*
> Spyware Guarantee - *Never heard of it*
> ...


AVG - Antivirus program

Your logfiles didn't get reassociated with Explorer did they?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I was in Help Topics and I just clicked on it, I don't think I allowed it to do anything. I don't know what I am doing and sometimes (a lot of times) I do things without thinking.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

When you clicked Drive Space 3, did it give you the option to create a Start up Disk?



bigdee369 said:


> sometimes (a lot of times) I do things without thinking.


You are in good company there!


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I just don't know what is going on. I did the scanreg restore and fix very early today. I don't know if that made a difference as far as the flashing download. It has shut me down 3 times now in the last 45 or so minutes. I just ran a hjt scan and got it into a folder and as soon as I said Save, the flashing downloading started and made me shut down. I am going to try to send the log file now. Thank you


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I hope this works


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:46:19 PM, on 9/10/05
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\TV VIEWER\TVWAKEUP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\TV VIEWER\ANNCLIST.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGCC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGEMC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGAMSVR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETGEAR\WG111 CONFIGURATION UTILITY\WG111CFG.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HP DESKJET 880C SERIES\EREG\REMIND32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MOZILLA FIREFOX\FIREFOX.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\THE HOPE FOLDER\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.msn.com/0SEENUS/SAOS01
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr7/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
F1 - win.ini: run=hpfsched
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YT.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [bpcpost.exe] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\bpcpost.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGCC.EXE /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGEMC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_AMSVR] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGAMSVR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [TVWakeup] C:\Progra~1\TVView~1\tvwakeup.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [VidSvr] 
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Announcements] C:\Program Files\TV Viewer\annclist.exe
O4 - Startup: Smart Wizard Wireless Settings.lnk = C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WG111 Configuration Utility\WG111CFG.exe
O4 - Startup: Reminder-hpc41001.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP DeskJet 880C Series\ereg\Remind32.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YHEXBMESUS.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YHEXBMESUS.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Login - {2499216C-4BA5-11D5-BD9C-000103C116D5} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YLOGIN.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Login - {2499216C-4BA5-11D5-BD9C-000103C116D5} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YLOGIN.DLL
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {2B323CD9-50E3-11D3-9466-00A0C9700498} - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/v45/yacscom.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chat - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/c381/chat.cab
O16 - DPF: {7D1E9C49-BD6A-11D3-87A8-009027A35D73} - http://chat.yahoo.com/cab/yacsui.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab

I posted it for you, it's easier to read this way


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Gracias  It's clean.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Without reading back thru 6 pages, what is the flashing download, shutdown problem about?????


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Thank you and what should I do about the flashing and downloading file everytime I click on a hjt file?

Do I need to uninstall some of the things I downloaded today? Thank you all


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I had a lot of problems getting a logfile back to you yesterday because I don't really know a lot about what I am doing and at one point I think I tried to delete hjt while it was downloading, I don't know exactly what the problem is, and every time I click to open a hjt file a smaller window that is titled File Download starts flashing and I can't type or do anything and I have to ctrl alt del to stop it and then restart. I don't know what to do about this. Thank you


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Did you recheck your File Types for the *LOG Files*?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I forgot to mention that I had downloaded at least 3 copies of hijackthis yesterday and Eafiedler helped me a lot yesterday with it. Thank you


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

No, I haven't, I'll have to go back thru and refresh my memory on what I did about the LOG files.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Elizabeth, what do you think, would it be a good idea to delete all instances of Hijack.exe on the computer?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

I think the problem is the File type association.
Somewhere it had become associated with Explorer.
The scanreg /restore probably undid it.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Here are the instructions again

Open My Computer
View > Folder Options > File Types tab

Scroll down the list of Registered File types and look for an entry called *LOG File*
They should be in alphabetical order.

We are going to remove that entry and reassociate your log files to open correctly.

With the *LOG File* entry selected, click the *Remove* button.

Windows will give you a warning about removing it click *Yes*

Then *Close* that window, open the *Hope* folder and Right click on a HijackThis.log 
Select *Open With*
Scroll down the list to *Word Pad*
Select Wordpad, there should be a check mark in: *Always use this program to open the file*
Click *OK*

The log should open in Wordpad.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Use *scanreg /restore* sparingly, if you use it tomorrow and it is before the installation of your Firewall and antivirus program installations, those programs will be gone.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

And allow me to add to that statement, if I may. The programs themselves won't be gone, just the registry entries that recognize that they are there. So, in essence, they will need to be reinstalled


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Okay, I went in and did that and the flashing download is not happening. I just ran hjt again and it seems fine. I've got it set to open to Notepad, also. What should I do about all of these copies of hjt I have?

Also, I just saw your question about Drive space 3 and it didn't ask me about a disk. Should I undo what I did? 

Thank you, Ea and everyone else for everything
Dianne


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Notepad should be fine, if the log gets too big for Notepad to open, it will ask if you want it to open in WordPad.
If that happens just answer Yes.

Where are all these copies of *HijackThis.exe* located?
We are not talking about the hijackthis.logs are we?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I know there is one .exe hjt in The hope folder on my desktop and there are some backups in there also (I don't know why or how) and log files in folders on my desktop and my documents and maybe other places?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

If you want to run HijackThis from the Hope folder keep that, remove the other *HijackThis.exe* files.

Check in Control Panel > Add/Remove Programs to see if you have a HijackThis program listed, if so, uninstall it from there first.
Then look for any extra *HijackThis.exe* files and delete them.
The hijackthis.log files can also be deleted.

I rename my hijackthis.logs with the date, and keep them as benchmarks.
That is just me. 

I'll have to get back with you on Drive Space 3, if you open My Computer, how many drives do you show?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

There are 3 drives, A, C, and D and I also checked Drivespace 3 and it said it was uncompressed and there was 2. GB free space.

I will delete the extra copies of hjt.

Should I get rid of some of those programs I got today and should I put the rest of them all in one folder?
Thank you so much


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

If you mean these, I'd keep them. 

I've never heard of Spyware Guarantee though.



bigdee369 said:


> AVG
> Spybot
> Spyware Blast
> Spyware Guarantee
> ...


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Thank you Cheeseball, and one more question, when I was in Add/Remove programs, I saw Outlook Express in there and I no longer use this for email and it is a pain because everytime I want to send a message when I am online it opens and I was wondering if I can remove it from the Control Panel or disable it or something. Thank you all


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

You want to stay with Yahoo?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I guess so or I was thinking about getting Firefox mail service. What do you think?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

If you install Thunderbird (Firefox's e-mail client) it should give you the option to set it as the default e-mail client.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Okay, thank you all very much for everything, I have learned a lot here the last couple of days and I really appreciate it.
Dianne


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I wanted to pop in before I went to bed. How are things Dianne?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Pretty good, and I am getting ready to put a great big SOLVED up there! This place is awesome. I think I will be a regular. Thanks for everything.
Dianne


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

That's great!  And we are happy to have you aboard. You will enjoy your time here, I guarantee it. The people are wonderful & helpful.

You're welcome 

I'm off to bed. Goodnight Dianne and Elizabeth!


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Goodnight Cheeseball and Elizabeth and all and thanks again.
Dianne


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Goodnight Cheeseball and Elizabeth and all and thanks again.
Dianne

P.S. I will be donating. The money order is not yet in the mail!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Oooo oooo! If you want to mark this "Solved", you can do it from the* Thread Tools* drop down menu.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Bummer! I was just getting ready to post when Internet Explorer encountered a problem.
I think Virtual PC did it in. 

Good night Nicole! 

Dianne, I'll see what I can find on uninstalling Outlook Express and on the Drive Space 3.
It looks like it will be in the afternoon though.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Okay and thanks again everyone


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

bigdee369 said:


> sometimes (a lot of times) I do things without thinking.


my kinda girl!  
glad you solved your problem! :up:

:up: to EAFiedler & Cheeseball :up: I followed this thread & was like, DAMMNN! couldn't believe how U2 hung in there! :up: OK I won't say anything bad about U2 no more


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

On my installation of Windows 98
I uninstalled Outlook Express 6.0 and I ended up with Outlook Express 4.0  
Personally, I would just leave it and install Thunderbird, setting it to be the default e-mail client.
That way should you decide to go back to Outlook Express, you won't necessarily need to update it.



bigdee369 said:


> There are 3 drives, A, C, and D and I also checked Drivespace 3 and it said it was uncompressed and there was 2. GB free space.


The A drive is your Floppy drive.
The C drive is your hard drive where Windows 98 is installed.
The D drive is probably your CD-rom drive.
Do you have a CD-rom?
Are you saying there is a drive titled Drivespace 3, or just that you went into that tool and checked it?

If you compressed the hard drive using Drive Space 3, it should have asked if you want to make a Start up Disk and warned that you would no longer be able to uninstall Windows 98 and the process of compressing the drive would have taken awhile to run.
I compressed the drive and ended up with a drive labeled *Host for C (H)* and the process ran for about an hour.

I love Virtual PC!  
If there is anything else you would like me to try for you on my Virtual PC, let me know. 
If it breaks, I can just create a new one.  
I have to draw the line at infecting the Virtual PC, sorry. 

I'll reword what I posted before about scanreg /restore...  
Use *scanreg /restore* or *scanreg/restore* sparingly, if you use it tomorrow and the restore date/time is before the installation of your Firewall and antivirus program installations, those programs will need to be reinstalled.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Tapeuup said:


> :up: to EAFiedler & Cheeseball :up: I followed this thread & was like, !!! couldn't believe how U2 hung in there! :up: OK I won't say anything bad about U2 no more


Just wait till the Search function returns.... I am going to check everyone of your posts!!! 

Just kidding


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

whewwww!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Ea, thank you for all the info, I am not really concerned about Drivespace 3, I was just in Help Topics trying to learn some stuff and I was reading about it and me being me, I clicked on it and nothing happened, so yesterday I went to Drivespace 3 from the Start Menu and it said it was uncompressed and 2. GB available. I guess that is good to know.

My computer is running slow, I earlier posted a big reply about the original issues I have that brought me to this website and it would not let me submit.

I am going to start a new thread about my main problem- installing a digital camera- I have been trying to do this for months. All kinds of problems. Where should I start this new thread? Here or somewhere else?

I am learning a lot here. The more you know, the more there is to know.

Thanks to everyone.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes, good. Whatever you do NEVER choose to compress it.

As for the new thread, hardware would be a good place to start.

Paste a link here to the new thread, as we can't search right now to find it.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Thank you, Aca, I am not good at cut, copy, paste (obviously). All the files I sent in were attached. I am thinking back to when the bad problem of the flashing download file started happening and it started when I unchecked a box that said Always use this to open this type of file. My hjt logs would not automatically open to Notepad-something I probably messed up. I just ran a hjt log and for the first time it opened in Notepad! I am so excited.

Also, Ea, I didn't know what you meant by virtual pc, is it like a "practice pc"? If so, there is an extra pc here I've been thinking about practicing with. My folks got a new one and there is an extra one here, just sitting around, much like the one I am using with Win 98 on it. I might try formatting/erasing and uninstall and reinstall as I have never done these big things (at least intentionally) before. 

I really need to get this digital camera installed so I am going to be starting to troubleshoot all the issues I have about it.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

To copy the link here, see the top of this thread? It says http://forums.techguy.org/blah blah blah....

Your new thread that you start in hardware will have the same thing at top, just go to the top, click on the E (I assume you are using Internet Explorer) you will see the address get highlighted, then right click, choose copy, then come back to this thread and paste it in the reply box 

You can do it.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I am trying to figure out where to start-The other day I got a black screen error

Invalid VxD dynamic link call to device number 3, service B. Your Windows configuration is invalid. Run the Windows Setup program again to correct this problem. Press any key to continue...

Cheeseball, I believe gave me a link to Microsoft Support which I am somewhat familiar with, but I have never done anything this advanced before- I checked it out and they say to do all this stuff in Safe mode. Is this where I should start? 

Thanks
D


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Are you still getting this error message?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

No, the first time I ever got a black screen message was on the 9th, just a few days ago. Since then, I did a scanreg/restore and fix, Scandisk, Disk Defrag and downloaded and ran Tweak, Spy-Bot,Ad-Aware, Avg.

I haven't gotten this message again, but have gotten others that have been there for a while


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Please tell us all the messages.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Okay, I installed Yahoo Messenger recently and it never worked right and I deleted it and some other trial scan programs I had recently installed before I came here. I deleted them just the other day since I have been here but YMessenger is still in the Control Panel in Add/Remove and I try to remove it and I get this message

Reg/Svr32 on the top
Yellow/black exclamation point
No DLL name specified
and some stuff about usage

Also in the Add/Remove is this ULEAD camera program which I have been trying to install/unistall for months now and I get a red/white X message
>SetupDLL\SetupDLL.cpp(409)
[email protected] 98A (67766446) IE6.0.2800.1106

Plus, I've gotten
Windows encountered a fatal problem while calling a PNPBIOS function
The specified function that caused this problem is
Reference: 0A 00 00 00 78 02 F000
Get Statically Allocated Resource Information

Plus I have gotten
Internet Explorer Script Error- yellow/black exclamation point
An Error has occurred in the script on this page

Also
Explorer-This program has performed an illegal operation and will be shut down
Invalid page fault in module<unknown> at 0000:3ff58150 and then a list of 16 Registers

While trying to uninstall/reinstall this Ulead camera I get
The DLL being called is crashed

Also
Pcmm at the top and
This program has performed an illegal operation and will be shut down
Pcmm caused an invalid page fault in module KERNEL [email protected]:bff8fcb6 and lists a bunch of registers

When I ran Tweak today it listed 4 or more H_KEY_LOCAL_MACHINE Problems

I have gotten
INVALID STARTUP FILE and

Error with:
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ULEAD SYSTEMS\ULEAD COOL\ULEAD PHOTO EXPLORER 8.0

These are some of the ones I've gotten recently.
Thank you very much
D


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Can I ask how you go about deleting programs?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, not sure what you mean, by 'just delete.'

Deleting a program folder is NOT the way to uninstall programs and will create some of the issues that you are describing.

This is probably fixable, but I think we'll need a registry person to assist.

Prior to that, I have one question. Is a format and reinstallation of Windows out of the question for you?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I am having a few problems posting

I guess I just delete them and sometimes The Wizard will uninstall them. I try to follow instructions. I don't know a lot about what I am doing so I'm sure I have probably caused some of these problems myself.

Thank you


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes, I really don't know what I am doing and NO, it is not out of the question, I would love to be able to reinstall it!


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

HOW did I become a Senior Member???


----------



## n7Epsilon (Aug 27, 2004)

(by posting a lot, even if asking for help)  

Very long and interesting thread here...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

bigdee369 said:


> Yes, I really don't know what I am doing and NO, it is not out of the question, I would love to be able to reinstall it!


Without reading back thru the thread, what kind of install cds do you have? Windows? Drivers? Restore? Is this a name brand computer?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

This is very interesting to me, I really like this place and I really appreciate all the help and support. Thanks to all.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

We try


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I am sorry, I somehow missed seeing your last question until now.

This is a custom made computer, I don't know what brand, I got it back in 98 or 99 and I think it is 7. GB, 192 RAM, 300mhz, and Windows 98, I don't know about drivers, I just checked yesterday and I have the boot floppy 1.44MB and CD that came with it


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Are going to get this party started?!!!!! 

*bigdee369* is it a Recovery disk or a Windows 98 installation CD?

What about for the extra computer you have?
Does it have its Recovery disk or Windows 98 installation CD?

How do you connect to the Internet?
Dial-Up, DSL, Cable?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

All Right! Hi, Ea, the disk says Windows 98 Starts Here and I am using Roadrunner, I'm not sure if it is DSL or Cable, I have a Net Gear installed and I will have to check out this other computer here


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Uh, uh, I do not believe that is a Windows install disk. Look around more.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I found another CD with the stuff from my computer from Microsoft. It doesn't say Start, just Microsoft Windows 98 and I have been looking for the things for the other computer and I can't find any start or recovery things yet.

If I reinstall on mine, I am not worried about losing any information that is in it, and I think I have all the software disks that came with it


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

The first disk I told you about says Windows 98 Starts Here and it has Setup Instructions right on the front of the disk and it was in a hard paper folder, the cover of which says Windows 98 Starts Here and underneath that Get Up and Running Right Away, with system requirements and setup instructions on the back

Then I have the other plain Microsoft Windows 98 cd also


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, let's try something, put the windows 98 cd in the drive, and click on it via my computer and see what happens.


Don't go any further, just tell us what it tries to do, or what it says.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

The one that has Starts Here or the plain one? What do you mean, do I open My Computer to do this?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I was wondering, do you have to refresh the page to see the latest post? My computer is running a little slow and the Wg111cfg program stops responding and I just had to restart again.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

These disks have part numbers on them if that will help

Starts Here:0299 Part No.X04-98536

The other plain one that just has Microsoft Windows 98 is:0398 Part No.X03-36182


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Yes, you will need to refresh the page to see the latest post. 
Just don't get discouraged with the slow page loading.

I believe Candy is referring to the "other plain Microsoft Windows 98 "

Yes, if the CD does not automatically start.
Click on the CD rom drive in My Computer.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Ok, should I do this while I am online? Should I turn my computer off and should I try this right now?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Just place the Windows 98 CD in the CD-rom and let us know what happens.

Do you have another computer for Internet Access while reinstalling Windows 98?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Ok, will do and there is another one for access


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Great!


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

It says this CD is an older version of the one you are using and setup functionality will be disabled


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

The current version of Windows you are running is:
Windows 98 SE
*Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)*

Are you using a Windows 98 first edition CD?
Was Windows 98 originally installed and then upgraded to Second Edition?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm pretty sure it is Second Edition, also I put in the CD that says Starts Here and absolutely nothing happened. Where can I find out what version I am using? It's been so long ago and I bought it from a computer shop owner who said his mother had it previously


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hang tight, I'll see if I can get more assistance.
This is a new one for me.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Do you have a Product Key number for the Windows 98 CD?

Maybe, this guy installed Windows 98 SE and gave you a Windows 98 first edition CD by mistake?

Take a look at the instructions here:
http://home.ptd.net/~don5408/win98/install/clean.html


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey, I just NOW, 7 years later, registered my version of Windows! It is the one you just listed above and I have some more info about my computer. I think I have a pretty basic system

AMD-K6(tm)-2/300 CPU
Award Plug and Play CDROM

Memory
Base-640K
Extended-195584K
Cache-1024

Drive A-1.44M, 3.5in.
Pri Master-CDROM UDMA18
Pri Slave-None

Second Master-LBA, UDMA4,8455MB
Second Slave-None

Display EGA/VGA

Serial Ports 3F8, 2F8
Parallel 378

SD RAM at Bank 0 1
L2 Cache Type Pipeline

PCI Devices

Bus No 0, Device No 7, Function No 1, Device ID 0571, IDE Controller, IRQ No 14
Bus No 0, Device No 7, Function No 2, Device ID 3038, Serial Controller, IRQ No 10
Bus No 0, Device No 9, Function No 0, Device ID 0440, Simple Comm Contr, IRQ No 5
Bus No 1, Device No 0, Function No 0, Device ID 3007, Display Contr, IRQ No 11


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Was it okay to register my copy? I know I was probably supposed to a long time ago, but I am slow. I am looking for that number and now I don't remember how I got to where I was to be able to register it!


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Here it is:

 information removed by EAFiedler


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

*bigdee369* I removed the information you posted.

Everyone else who received a copy, trash it!

This page loading is just too slow for me, do you mind if we wait until tomorrow night?
The server upgrade should hopefully be completed by then.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, now what was our mission again? 

It looks like you have a good 98 cd, and it 'should' be bootable, more than likely.

Try putting the cd in the computer that you want to do the reinstall on, shutdown, then restart and see if the cdrom loads.

If not, you'll have to access the bios setup, probably F1 key, F2 key, or DEL key upon start up. Look for boot order and be sure cdrom is first.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi, I am wondering if there is a way to find an original date on a rb*.cab file?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Windows explorer should show the date on them.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

EAFiedler said:


> *bigdee369* I removed the information you posted.
> 
> Everyone else who received a copy, trash it!


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi, Cheeseball, I did a no-no, didn't I. That was a perfect example of me doing something before really thinking about what I am gonna do.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

That's okay.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I hope it is ok, I did get to register my copy right before I did that, so at least it IS registered to me. Hey, you gave me the link to Microsoft Support about the VxD error, didn't you? I checked it out and have been trying to do that process and I can't find a date on these rb*cab files. These files look like a bunch of gobbledygook to me. Do you know how to find a date on them? Thank you


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hello, I have decided to reinstall windows 98 SE on my computer and I have the floppy from Microsoft for the Second Edition and I don't know what kind of CD I need for support. I have a Windows 98 CD and when I ran it, it said it was from an earlier version of Windows than the one I have installed now, but the CD will still run. Can I use this CD or not? Also I am not sure how to go about Formatting the hard drive. 

Also, I have 2.0 GB of unused space in Drivespace 3 on my computer, I am wondering if this can be used somehow for this process of uninstall/reinstall. This may be a stupid question but can my current C: drive be installed into this empty Drivespace 3?

Thank you all


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

bigdee369, if the Windows 98 CD you actually have is for the first edition of Windows 98 you will be installing Windows 98 first edition.
If you want Windows 98 SE you would need to purchase that CD.

Did you try the steps Candy posted?


AcaCandy said:


> Try putting the cd in the computer that you want to do the reinstall on, shutdown, then restart and see if the cdrom loads.
> 
> If not, you'll have to access the bios setup, probably F1 key, F2 key, or DEL key upon start up. Look for boot order and be sure cdrom is first.





bigdee369 said:


> Also, I have 2.0 GB of unused space in Drivespace 3 on my computer, I am wondering if this can be used somehow for this process of uninstall/reinstall. This may be a stupid question but can my current C: drive be installed into this empty Drivespace 3?


I thought you posted Drivespace 3 was not an issue? As in, it had not been used?
Boy, I am really confused. 

Correct me if I am wrong, Candy, a Format C: using the boot disk should remove everything, so Drivespace 3 should not be an issue.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Oooohhhh, if the drive was compressed, it may present a formatting issue. I've never compressed a drive. Sometimes you have to UNCOMPRESS before formatting, I "THINK"


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Really?!! Interesting...  

Well I still have my Windows 98 on Virtual PC compressed with Drive Space 3.
I cannot uninstall any of the programs that were present when I ran Drive Space 3. Arrggh!  

So far, I have Fdisked and Formatted C: installing Windows 98 now.
We'll see how many drives I end up with.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://www.smartcomputing.com/messa...=&searchtype=&df=&dt=&sort=&cmd=&pg=58&uname=

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/135934/EN-US/

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q138408/


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

This is what I got when I did f1 @ startup:

\>SET PATH=C:Windows;C:Windows\Command;Crogram"1\Common"1\ULEADS"1\Mpeg;Crogram"1Common"1\ULEADS"1\DVD.l

Is this the boot order?

I didi not compress Drivespaace 3, I didn't even know about it till the other day since I have been here to the forum. I went there via the Start Menu just to check it out and it said there was 2.0 GB free space and I was just wondering what it was for. 

Also, I have been reading on the net about uninstall, reinstall and it seems like there is a way to download the needed CD disk, is this right, because I would like to avoid buying one, since I have a registered copy of Windows 98.

Thanks everyone and a belated Happy Birthday to AcaCandy!


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Also, this "ULEADS" thing that appears in this Set Path has been nothing but a pain since I tried to install it- it is the Software that came with my digital camera and I have uninstalled it and it still appears in the Add/Remove and when I try to uninstall it from there I get a Setup Error Message. Thanks


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Download to your Desktop the file to create a bootdisk for Windows 98SE here:
http://www.madboot.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=Downloads&file=index&req=viewsdownload&sid=6

Once the file is downloaded, double left click the *WIN_98se.exe* to create the bootdisk floppy.
It will tell you to insert a floppy, it will then create the bootdisk.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I have the Windows 98SE bootdisk from Windows, I just don't have the right CD disc to go with it, I don't think. Also, I think I read that you can do an install without the CD, Is this right? Thank you

I have the floppy Windows98SE from Microsoft that I got when I bought this computer, I also got 2 CD's and one is Windows Starts Here (it is a tutorial) and the other has Microsoft Windows 98, when I put it in, it says it is an earlier version than the one I have installed and says it won't allow setup, but then it would go ahead and run (Can I use this one anyway or do I even need a CD support at all)? I think I read that you can do it without a CD support. Thank you


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

bigdee369 said:


> Also, I have been reading on the net about uninstall, reinstall and it seems like there is a way to download the needed CD disk, is this right, because I would like to avoid buying one, since I have a registered copy of Windows 98.


Sorry, I read this to be that you needed a boot disk, since you cannot download an operating system without paying for it.



bigdee369 said:


> I read that you can do an install without the CD, Is this right?


Do you have a link for this?
Yes, you can install an operating system using floppies, do you have the operating system on floppies?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes, I have an official looking Microsoft logo labeled Boot Disk floppy for Microsoft Windows 98Second Edition and I did pay for it (7 years ago) and I did find a link from DEW Associates Corporation to install from a floppy without CDRom support and there are some others also. Thanks


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

bigdee369 said:


> a belated Happy Birthday to AcaCandy!


Thank you, I'm cashing out early today. Good luck, hopefully you will be all fixed up by tomorrow morning


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

A floppy bootdisk and floppies to install the operating system are two different things.



Place the bootdisk in the floppy drive and restart the computer.
You should get a menu with a few options:
Choose start with CD-Rom support.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks for everything, Aca Candy and good luck to you there in Vegas! Hope you cash out BIG there!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You never win in Vegas, at best, you break even. Lived here too long to think I'm going to win the big one 


As an example, went out last night, started with $20, got 2 free drinks during my gambling play, worked my way up to $25, worked my way back down to $20, cashed out 

THAT is a SUCCESSFUL night of gambling in Las Vegas


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Okay, I put my "official looking" floppy from Microsoft in and I didn't get a Menu, I went to My Computer and opened Drive A and there were 20 files on this floppy. I don't know what I am doing, I know I am starting to feel like I was ripped off for buying this computer. At the time I paid over $700.00 for it minus printer, scanner, camera, etc. and it was used and I haven't really used it much in these last 7 years. I know I need help, that's why I'm here  and thank you all very much!


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Did you restart the computer?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes, I did and there was no menu so I went into Drive A and clicked open and it listed 20 files stored on it


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

The machine should have found the floppy and started in a DOS mode, not Windows mode with all the colors.

Restart the machine, since F1 did not seem to get you into the BIOS, try tapping the DEL key as soon the computer powers back on.
My BIOS was grey and blue.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

This thread is getting long, try F1, F2, DEL, to access bios setup. The floppy drive needs to be the first boot device.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I got into what I think was the BIOS earlier and I listed the SET PATH above. Is that the BIOS?

Just now, I restarted with my floppy from Microsoft in Drive A, while pressing F1 and the system just stopped at the System Configuration screen and there were just noises coming from I think Drive A and nothing happened, so I ejected the floppy and it went on to Windows and past the password box and when the Start Menu and my desktop appeared, I got an Error Message 

Firefox at the top

This program has performed an illegal operation and will be shut down.
If the problem...
Details:
Firefox caused an invalid page fault in module KERNEL32 DLL @0167:bff9db61
and lists 16 registers
and Bytes @ CS:EIP:
53 8b 15 e4 9c fc 56 89 4d e4 57 89 4d dc 89
Stack dump:


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

AcaCandy said:


> This thread is getting long


We are good! We still have over 700 posts to go.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

All right! I've always wanted to write a book!

I finally got to BIOS! First time in my life!

The first entry is

Standard CMOS Setup


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

bigdee369 said:


> I finally got to BIOS! First time in my life!
> 
> The first entry is
> 
> Standard CMOS Setup


Ya wanna tell us what key got you in? 

Look for BOOT ORDER.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Using the arrow key, move to the Boot menu.
You should see the following:
*Boot disk priority
Hard disk drives
Floppy drives
CDROM drives*

Boot disk priority should already be highlighted.
Press Enter to see the submenu.

You want the Floppy drive to be listed first.
Arrow down to it to select it and press the + key to move it up.

When the floppy drive is listed first, press the *Esc* key to access the top menu again.
Right arrow over to the Exit menu.
Select *Exit saving changes*


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

By the way, that Fdisk and Format c: removed everything on my Windows 98 installation. No problem from Drive Space 3.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

EAFiedler said:


> We are good! We still have over 700 posts to go.


Elizabeth, are you gonna close it? LOL  j/k

*runs and hides in Security*


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

ROTFL!

I think *bigdee369* will be well on her way to installing her camera before that happens.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I think it was the F1 key (just like you said  and I wrote the list down in order

Standard CMOS Setup
Chipset Feature Ssetup
Power management Setup
PNP/PCI Configuration
Load Best Performance Defaults
Load Setup Defaults
Integrated Peripherals
Password Setting
IDE HDD Auto Detection
Save and Exit Setup
Exit without Saving


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

EAFiedler said:


> By the way, that Fdisk and Format c: removed everything on my Windows 98 installation. No problem from Drive Space 3.


Good to know. I have always loved FORMAT C:


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Removes the sins of the past fairly easily doesn't it.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

*bigdee369* what is that menu of?

Does that run across the top?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

The menu posted above is on the first page of BIOS, I just now went to the page under CMOS Setup and went to boot sequence and:

A
C
SCSI

Is this the correct boot order?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

bigdee369 said:


> The menu posted above is on the first page of BIOS, I just now went to the page under CMOS Setup and went to boot sequence and:
> 
> A
> C
> ...


 Is your cdrom SCSI?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I don't know what SCSI is, sorry, I've never done any of these things before


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Candy, what special file does she need on the bootdisk for a scsi CDrom?

Will the OAKCDROM.SYS not be enough?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

No. If she really has a SCSI drive, she needs different drivers 

I'm wondering why a normal CDROM isn't there?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I just found a site where I can download a SCSI Driver, I just don't know which one of them I need


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Post the link, please.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

It is at

nodevice.com


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Well that narrows it down to a page or three.  

What is the name and model of the CDRom?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I know, well, at startup on black screen I had written a list of the drivers and the IDE controller device id # 0571, function 1, is from vendor # 1106, I am trying to find out. There are some reallly close model #'s listed there. I don't know what the name of the CDR drive is


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Are you looking under the CD Rom or SCSI category?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I thought, both, and now I have gone into System Information from the Start Menu and am looking in there. There sure is a lot to know about a computer (even this ancent one .


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Yes, there is alot to know.

Right click on My Computer > Properties > Device Manager
Double click the CDRom to see the properties.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I found it!

ATAPI 48X CDROM


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

I don't think ATAPI is the name of the cdrom.
See this:
http://www.ata-atapi.com/#T2


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I have almost the same thing listed in Device Manager 

I think you should try Everest to find what model it is: 
http://www.lavalys.hu/products/overview.php?pid=1&lang=en

This is better to find out the hardware information.
*Storage devices*
Information about all hard disk and optical disk drives, including IDE autodetection, S.M.A.R.T. disk health monitoring, ASPI SCSI devices list and partitions information.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Would it be

ES 1869 Plug and Play Audio Drive (WDM)?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

*bigdee369*, were you able to download that program *Cheeseball81* posted?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

bigdee369 said:


> I found it!
> 
> ATAPI 48X CDROM


That isn't SCSI...I'm trying not to be lost


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

No, I was checking it out and I wan't sure what to do there, I went to Device Manager and on Properties it says

The driver is from Microsoft and

No Driver files are required or have been loade for this device and

To update, Click Update

Should I Click for an update


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

bigdee369 said:


> Would it be
> 
> ES 1869 Plug and Play Audio Drive (WDM)?


That's the soundcard.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes, it is...............however.................


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hanging on your last word, Candy.......


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I downloaded it and am looking at the information


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

EAFiedler said:


> Hanging on your last word, Candy.......


Me too.........................................................................


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Man, did I mention that I HATE that soundcard?????????????


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Aw man, do we need to worry about drivers for that too??


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

AcaCandy said:


> Man, did I mention that I HATE that soundcard?????????????


There must be a story behind that.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I am a big PAIN , Sorry, and I really appreciate all the support and it says it is an Optical Drive and the manufacturer is Delta


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Cheeseball81 said:


> There must be a story behind that.


There is.....and it is not pretty


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Sure, why not? We have pleeennnty of posts left for this thread!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I gotta log out girlies.....see you in the morning 


Take care. I am working on LongHorn tonight


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

AcaCandy said:


> I gotta log out girlies.....see you in the morning


pffft! 

*bigdee369* is there a hyperlink showing that you can click on for that CDRom to get to the manufactures site?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

That is pretty cool, Cheeseball, Thank you, by the way, I am gonna change my ID to BIGPAIN instead of bigdee ;0 and

it says in the Everest report that the Host Adapter is ESDI_506, Does that help? Thank you all


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

No, it doesn't help me...*cheeseball81*?

Is there a hyperlink for the CDRom you can click on?
A model number?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Ea, I don't think so, but Microsoft makes the driver for it and in My Computer Properties it said I could click to get an update. Should I do this?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Can you check in this folder C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IOSUBSYS for the following files:

Esdi_506.pdr

Scsiport.pdr


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Okay, I will and I just found out under driver it says

INF File MSCDROM.INF


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Is the bootdisk still in the drive?

If not, return it to the drive, open My Computer, Right click on the A drive and Select *Explore*.

Look for the file *OAKCDROM.SYS*

If you have that, we'll see if we can't get the format started.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Okay, yes, Cheeseball, those files are in there and

yes, Ea, that one is in A; also


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Cool!

Can you tell us how *many* files are on the floppy?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Sorry, I didn't see your post until now- there are 20 files on it


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Do you have an extra floppy?

I would like you to download another bootdisk, it has 24 files on it.

http://www.madboot.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=Downloads&file=index&req=viewsdownload&sid=6

Download to your Desktop the file to create a bootdisk for *Windows 98SE*

Once the file is downloaded, double left click the *WIN_98se.exe* to create the bootdisk floppy.
It will tell you to insert a floppy, it will then format and create the bootdisk.

Be sure to remove the other floppy first!


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Any luck *bigdee369* ?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Yea, I just got done putting the Windows file on the formatted floppy and when I opened the floppy file, it has an image of a floppy and a file on top of it and lists 1 object in the file. Is this right?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

No, it should have 24 files on it.

Did you click the *WIN_98se.exe* to run it?
It will tell you to insert a floppy, then it will format the floppy and create the bootdisk.

Do not copy the *WIN_98se.exe* file to the floppy.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Okay, that is done and it is as you say and I am scared, I feel like I am on the top on a roller coaster


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Why? What happened?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Nothing, yet, I just know the BIG format is coming!


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

OK, are you Ready?

If it isn't already, place that bootdisk you just made in the floppy drive, restart the computer.

Remember, the (donut stand) is at the top of the hill on the Roller Coaster.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I don't know if I am ready, what will happen? Don't I have to format C: ? What am I supposed to do after the computer restarts? Thank you


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

LOL, we will walk you through it.  

You do have Internet Access besides this computer, correct?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes, I do, my mom is playing her games on the other one, I'll have to kick her off, I guess. Okay, I should just have that floppy in and restart?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

That's real funny, Cheeseball!


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

bigdee369 said:


> Yes, I do, my mom is playing her games on the other one, I'll have to kick her off, I guess. Okay, I should just have that floppy in and restart?


Yes, please,


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Okay, that is pretty neat. Do I now start uninstalling programs, cause it mentioned something about anti-virus, etc. interfering with the process


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

It should have booted to a DOS screen.

What are you seeing?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I didn't know what to choose, so I chose the one without CDRom support and it was all about installing and troubleshooting


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

You *need* CDRom support to install from the CD.
Leave the floppy in the drive and press *Ctrl + Alt + Del*, if I am not mistaken the computer should restart.

Then choose start with CDRom support.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Now I have to find a CD that has Windows98SE right?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

No, we need to finish what we have started now.

What is showing on your screen, did the computer restart and did you select start with CDRom support?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I shut down again and logged back on. I don't know how to get out of there without doing ctrl alt del


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Get out of where?

You should be in DOS mode right now.

With the floppy bootdisk in the floppy drive, restart the computer.

Then select *Start with CDRom support* when that option presents itself.

If you are ending up in Windows, let me know.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Okay, I found a CD with Windows 98CDROM with a setup.exe file on it? Can I use this?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

No, I am not in DOS, I don't know how to get back and forth from DOS


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

We are not ready for the CD yet.....


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

You will not have access to the Internet on this computer while you Fdisk, Format C: the drive and install the operating system.

You should be in DOS mode right now.

With the floppy bootdisk in the floppy drive, restart the computer.

Then select *Start with CDRom support* when that option presents itself.

At that point you will need to use the other computer to access the Internet.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Okay, I am on the other computer now and I am in DOS on mine, upstairs and it is giving me an A prompt

I'm sorry, it takes me a while sometimes


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

You should end up at a command prompt that looks like this:
*A:\>*


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I just posted that, right as you did

Yes, it is in A>


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

eeek! you are going to be running back and forth!

Refresh your page often! 

At the command prompt, key in: *fdisk*
Hit *Enter*

It will ask you if you want to enable large disk support, the default should be *Y* if that is not showing key in *Y* then hit *Enter*

The next menu will give you four choices.
key in: *4* to have it show you what partitions are present.

Come back and let me know how many partitions are showing,
mine currently shows *C: 1* so I have just one partition on mine.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Okay, I will be running back and forth and I am writing all of this down, too

I did that and it said I have 1 fixed drive petition/partition


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hit the *Esc* key to get back to the menu options.

key in: *3*
to select the option for delete partition

key in: *1*
to delete the primary DOS partition

You will receive a warning verifying the partition you want to delete.
Click: *Enter*
At the Volume label, Click *Enter* to leave it blank
You will then be asked one more time if you are sure.
key in *Y*, Click: *Enter*

The partition will be deleted.

Click *Esc* to continue.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I did it, that's cool, thank you!


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Pretty neat isn't it. 

Key in: *1*
to create a DOS partition
Hit: *Enter*

Key in: *1*
to create Primary DOS partition
Hit: *Enter*

it will then verify drive integrity.

Then ask if you want to use the maximum available size for a Primary DOS partition and make it active.
*Y* should be default if it isn't, key in: *Y* 
Hit: *Enter*

it will then verify drive integrity.

You will see a message about restarting.
Hit: *Esc* to continue.

*Ctrl+Alt+Del* to restart.
*Leave the bootdisk in the floppy drive.*

Select *Start with CD-Rom support*
You should be back at the *A:\>* prompt


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

It should look like this:



> To get Help, type HELP and press ENTER.
> *A:\>*


If only the 


> *A:\>*


prompt shows, you need to restart to save the changes.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Let me know when you reach that point.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Okay, now it is taking me to all the Setup info. Do I shut down again and put the CD in?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Patience grasshopper. 

Are you at the *A:\>* as described above?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Sorry, actually, I think I went past that


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

And did you format c: ?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I am at A> now and I am pretty sure C is formatted


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

How can you be sure?  

Did you actually run format c:?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I am sure because I did everything you said to do and it did take me to the A> prompt after that and I typed in help. And then I restarted and I am back in A>. Sorry, it takes me a while sometimes


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

You just fdisked the drive.
The next step is format c:

If I am going too slow, let me know.

At the *A:\>* prompt
key in: *format c:*
Hit: *Enter*

Once that is done, put the Windows 98 CD in the CD-rom drive and restart the computer.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm sorry, Ea,

I typed in formatC and it said drive E was not available
Abort, Retry...


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I got back to A> and typed in format c

and it said parameter something


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

*format c:*
and that should be at the *A:\>* command prompt

A space before the *c* and *:* immediately following the c


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

The server will be doing its backup in a few minutes.

key in: *FORMAT C:*
You must put a colon after the c

If you edit your posts I don't get an e-mail notification.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Okay, C: is 100% formatted!


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Woohoo!

Let's start installing Windows 98!


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

ALL RIGHT! Sorry about the editing, I was just trying to conserve on posts because I can't believe I am a senior member.

I don't have the experience to go with those credentials! Sorry, I just had to edit again


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Just think of all the experience you are gaining right now!

You are going to have to reinstall on the extra computer next, just because you can.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I know, this is Awesome!;0. I have a friend who just joined, too. She was on before and I tried to PM her and it wouldn't I guess because she hasn't posted yet, right?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Has she registered? 
I don't know, hadn't thought about the no posts part.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

So is Windows 98 installing?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes, she is registered, she just hasn't posted yet, I don't think


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

I don't think she will be able to use private messaging until she has 10 posts.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I am so slow, I just caught your post about Windows insalling and no, it isn't. I wasn't sure of the next step. It is at A> . Do I restart with the CD now? I'm sorry and thank you


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Yes, insert the CD in the CD-Rom drive and restart.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Okay, it restarted and is back at A>


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Did you choose Start with CD-Rom support?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

yes, I did and all it did was just list some hardware and said if you need help type in help


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Good Job!

key in exactly: *d: setup*

The prompt should change to the d: drive 
*D:\>*

key in: *setup*
if it does not recognize that command, 
key in: *setup.exe*

Windows 98 should start installing, after it does a routine check on your computer.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I entered my product key in and it said it was invalid. I was using the CD that was with my parent's copy of Windows 98. Would that make a difference? Should I try to find their product key or should I put in my CD. I did register mine the other day, do you think someone got a hold of it?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

You must use the key that came with the CD.

Where did the key come from that you posted on the forums?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Okay, I will swithch CD's. The one I posted was my copy which I got when I bought my computer 7 years ago.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

WOW! It is setting up right now. What a day, eh?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Excellent!

You can remove the bootdisk now.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Okay, it is setup!! Now, how do I get online?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

While you are waiting for Windows 98 to install, you can download the full installation file for Internet Explorer 6.0sp1
Direct download here:
http://mirror.aarnet.edu.au/pub/microsoft/patches/internet-explorer/6.0sp1/ie60sp1.exe

http://mirror.aarnet.edu.au

This file is over 77MB in size. Download it to the other computer and copy it to a CD to transfer to your new install of Windows 98.
Copy the *ie60sp1.exe* to the hard drive and remove the Read-only attribute.
You do *not* need to be connected to the Internet to install it.

In fact, I would not connect that computer to the Internet until after Internet Explorer has been upgraded and your Firewall and antivirus programs have been installed.

Then install your Internet Connection software, if necessary.
Connect to the Internet and update your antivirus program.

When all that is done, disconnect from the Internet, shutdown all running programs including the firewall and antivirus programs.
Install your camera software, restart the computer after the installation.

Check the *Add/Remove programs* in the Control Panel first when you want to uninstall a program.
If the program does not appear in *Add/Remove programs*, check for the program in the Start Menu to see if an uninstall option is listed there.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

By the way, which edition of Windows 98 was installed?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I will have to check on which Windows 98 was installed. I had SE, wouldn't it be that?
I guess I will finish this tomorrow/today because I don't have a bland CD. Would a floppy work?

By the way it is all Setup right now 

Thank you so much Ea- You are awesome


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

No a floppy only holds slightly more than 1MB. 
You would need around 70 floppies.  

Right click on My Computer > Properties and you should see the numbers for Windows 98.
Windows 98 first edition would be: 4.10.1998
Windows 98 Second edition would be: 4.10.2222A


Thank you, you're welcome, and Thank you for sticking with it! :up:


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Okay, I will have to finish later and I will be getting a "blank" CD, not a bland one. 

This has been a lot of fun and thanks, again. I will be back later today. 

:up:,


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Yes, keep us updated!

EA is tired too....


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Wow, good job folks. Glad I went to bed though  You kiddies played way too late for me


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I am having extra problems-my parents won't hardly let me use their computer to get online.

I installed Windows 98 first edition and I really need Se because of the ISP we have.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Yes, I did warn you that whatever was on the CD is what would be installed.

If you want Windows 98SE, you will need to buy it.

Is your ISP imposing a requirement for Windows 98 SE?
What problems are you running into?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes, it requires SE


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I don't understand, that boot floppy that I downloaded, was it first edition or SE and I got 2 CD's when I bought my computer and I had originally had SE installed when it was bought. I just don't get it


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

The bootdisk I had you download contained drivers for Windows 98SE, since you were not sure which operating system you were going to install both Windows 98 and Windows 98SE were covered with that bootdisk.

If you ask me, it sounds like the guy you purchased the computer from, gave you the wrong disk.

I'll take a look at ebay and see if I can find a copy of Windows 98SE.

The requirement of your ISP to have Windows 98SE is quite ridiculous.
Who is your ISP?

Refresh my memory, what type of Internet Connection do you have?
Dial-up, DSL, cable?

Do you use a router?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes, a router, it is roadrunner and NETGEAR


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Check out this link:
http://search.ebay.com/windows-98-se_W0QQfromZR8QQfsooZ1QQfsopZ1QQssPageNameZWLRS


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

This really bothers me because I have a registered copy of Windows 98SE and right now I just really can't afford to buy this


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Netgear is the name of the ISP?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Well, it is through Time Warner Cable and the installation for the routers are from Netgear. Since I have a registered copy of Windows 98, will contacting Microsoft do me any good? Thank you


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

You, may have a registered a copy of Windows 98SE but if he did not give you that disk, he violated the EULA agreement when he sold you the computer with the copy of Windows 98SE on it by not giving you the correct copy.
It *may* have been an honest mistake on his part.

Basically, you no longer have a copy of Windows 98SE since it only existed on the hard drive.
Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


You could try contacting Microsoft, since the Lifecycle on Windows 98SE ran out on September 30, 2003, I have no idea what they would tell you.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Maybe I will contact the guy who sold me the computer, I am kind of upset about this, I don't really know what to do and I will call Microsoft also. Thank you


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

You might also call Time Warner Cable, and ask them if they can assist in getting your connection to the Internet back.
It just does not make since that they would restrict operating system access to the Internet.

It wouldn't hurt to give that guy a call.

Do you connect to the router using an ethernet cable or wirelessly?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

It is wireless, I believe, it is one of my USB ports, would that be wireless?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

If it is physically connected to your computer, than no it is not wireless.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Well, I guess there is not much I can do about this right now, so I just really want to thank you, EA and everyone else who helpled me out here

I am going to start getting this extra computer hooked up to the net (I have all the installation stuff for it), when the tech was here from Time Warner to hook it up, he couldn't get it installed right, so he gave up. Maybe I can get it going?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

There is always hope! 

I don't have my installation of Windows 98 open at the moment, when I get a chance I'll look through it to see where the connections for the Internet are and I'll post if I find something.

Did you get your camera installed?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

The camera, not yet.

Do copies of Windows go with each computer, because my parents have Windows 98 SE around here from this extra computer, could I install this one on mine? They are using ME on their computer now


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Just remember one Windows CD per computer or one license per computer.

I cannot be a party to violating EULA agreements. I'll have to close this thread.

If you install the Windows 98 SE on your computer, it cannot be installed on another computer, unless you have more than one license for it.

*Cheeseball81* used to use a Netgear router with her Windows 98.
Let's see what she has to offer.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Is it the software from Netgear, or Roadrunner that is having the problem with Windows 98?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I missed a lot here 

I'm very perplexed by this ISP compatibility issue.
They said RoadRunner won't work with 98? Because I think it would.

Or is it the router that's not compatible? Because I think that would be too.
My last router was a NetGear and it worked with 98.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I am sorry, I don't know how all of this works, that is why I am asking about this, I don't want to do anything wrong


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Cheeseball, Time Warner told me that I would need Windows 98SE on my computer to have the Netgear installed, which that is what I had on mine


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

What is the model # of the router?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I think it is the router


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Do you know the model # by any chance?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

It says

Netgear 54 Mbps Wireless USB 2.0 Adapter WG111, is this it

Also, I am not trying to do anything illegal at all, I am just trying to learn about my computer, thank you


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

I just wanted to make sure you were not headed in that direction.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

No, not at all, we have 3 computers here and 3 registered copies of Windows


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Actually 4, counting an IBM-25!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Okay so this is wireless. But that seems to just be the USB adapter, sort of like your antenna.

We need the model of the actual wireless router.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

IBM-25? Is that using DOS? 

Do you have the box or the instructions that came with the router?
If so, see if it specifically states it is for Windows 98SE.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I just did a check, that USB adapter does indeed require 98SE or higher.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Okay, the router is right here, Duh!

Netgear Wireless Cable Modem Gateway CG814WG

If I remember, the IBM was DOS, that was a long time ago


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

If your parents agree to you installing Windows 98SE on your computer, then I do not see a problem with the EULA as long as it is not installed on another computer while it is still on your computer.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Okay, that was all I wanted to know


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

See if they will sell it to you for $1.00.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Is that all it's worth?, to tell you the truth, I would rather have 98SE than ME


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I am wrong, they have XP, I still want 98SE


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

It is worth whatever the buyer is willing to pay to get it.
$1.00 would be my starting bid, just to get started. 

If you look at the link I posted, you can get an idea of what people are willing to pay for it.

Cutting the grass, doing the dishes are good ways of bartering.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I LOVE the barter system! They will probably just let me have it. Would I have to contact Microsoft to let them know it is being transferred?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm having a hard time finding the system requirements for that model.

Do you still have the box it came in by any chance? The requirements should be listed on it.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Well, obviously they are using Windows XP, so unless you purchase another license for it, you cannot install that copy of Windows XP on your computer.

Your computer specs may support Windows XP, but you may not like the results.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

bigdee369 said:


> I LOVE the barter system! They will probably just let me have it. Would I have to contact Microsoft to let them know it is being transferred?


Are we talking about Windows 98SE or Windows XP now?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

We don't throw anything away here, it is just gonna take me a while to find it.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I was wanting to install their version of 98SE that they are not using at all on mine


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Actually, I never thought of it, but you could call Microsoft and ask them what the correct procedure would be to transfer ownership of the operating system.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Okay, I will do that and if I have more problems with these upcoming procedures, shall I start a new thread or what?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Just stick with this one for now.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

All right and thank you EA and Cheeseball and everyone else and I guess I am going to start working on finding out about transferring Windows98 from them to me and then doing another reinstall on mine. I think I can refer back to this thread to do it properly.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

You are most Welcome.

You have to find that CD first. 

You are going to be so good at installing Windows 98, you'll be able to return the favor here, for someone else!


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I do hope I will be able to return the favor and I do have the CD (are you talking about the Windows 98SE that my parents were using)?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

bigdee369 said:


> We don't throw anything away here, it is just gonna take me a while to find it.


Whatever CD you were saying you had to find, if you found it great!


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I have their CD for their Windows, Cheeseball was talking about the model # for the router there, I believe


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

OK, My bad, I must have missed connecting the dots there.  

Let me see if I can find a phone number for Microsoft.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Maybe I am not looking in the right place as this is really all I could find:
http://support.microsoft.com/oas/default.aspx?&c1=509&gprid=6513&

I'll check out the newsgroups and see what the MVP's have been suggesting there for transference of ownership.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I missed a lot 

I think the Windows 98SE issue has to do with USB 2.0 support......


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

AcaCandy said:


> I missed a lot
> 
> I think the Windows 98SE issue has to do with USB 2.0 support......


Yes, the Windows 98SE is required for the USB adapter.

I couldn't find the router on Netgear's website, so I didn't find its system requirements (yet).


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I don't think the router should matter.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I didn't think so :up:


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I have been trying to get my digital camera software (Ulead) installed, that came with a camera I bought from a Power Seller on Ebay last December. I have not been able to fully uninstall because I get a message -The DLL being called is crashed

Yesterday, I installed again on the computer that I did my Window 98 reinstallation on and I got the same message again (on a cleanly installed system) . Then, I installed it on this other computer and I get the same message. I am starting to think it might be the software.

I did a Google search and found other people have similar problems, also and even some mention of a Trojan virus being involved. I have learned a lot since I have been here this last week and this may be a stupid question, but...Can viruses be present in manufacturer's software for products?

Also, its it possibe to connect this generic digital camera and transfer my pictures without the software being installed? Thank you all very much


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Is that the EXACT error message?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes, and I have gotten that message every time I have tried to install/uninstall


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

The DLL being called is crashed


Just to be SURE, that is the message?  Can't say I've ever seen it before.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes, that exact message, from now 2 different computers.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Is the software 98 compatible?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Does it mention which .dll has crashed?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes, I double-checked that, it says it is compatible with Windows 98


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

It just always says

The DLL being called is crashed, maybe I can try to get it to generate some more error messages?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Any luck? Where did you get the software? Have you tried contacting the manufacturer?
Maybe they have some patches or updates for it.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

No, I haven't tried to get more errors yet, I will do that now, I was kind of waiting for some suggestions on how to do that.

I got the software with the camera which I bought off of Ebay back in December. I contacted the vendor. I haven't heard anything back yet. I'll try the manufacturer next.

I installed this on my parents XP system and it seems fine there. The packaging I have with the camera says it is 98 compatible. Thank you


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I found out more about this camera thing. The CD disc installed everything but the driver, I think. The user manual is installed and it says it works with Windows 98. When I try to install/uninstall I get this error

Install Shield DLL Custom Action (title bar)
Yellow/black exclamation point icon
The DLL being called is crashed

I found the destination folder
C:\Program Files\DSC_Program\0001\

There are a bunch more files also

I opened a Coach Dc.inf and inside it said this doesn't work on Windows 98

What luck I have, it seems like a neat little camera for the price, if I could only transfer the photos.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Good thing it works on the XP computer 

Perhaps you'll have to be happy with that until you upgrade your operating system.


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

bigdee went from junior member to senior member in 1 thread... must be a record here @ TSG. & 24 posts per day


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hard to say Tapeuup, some of the folks in Random make 24 posts per hour


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah, I believe you (35 ppd) & cheeseball (33 ppd) take the cake... whew
opps.. angelize56 (40ppd)


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I started uninstalling/reinstalling Windows 98 SE on this other computer and I got past fdisk and format c: and then back to 

Start with CDRom Support and A>

then typed d: setup, then it went to D>

then I typed @D> setup

then it said

This program cannot be run is DOS mode

What do I do now, please? Thank you


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

You restarted after running fdisk ?

and after running format c: ?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Try E: setup


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes, I restarted several times and tried E: setup and I still get the same message or it would say bad command, etc

I think I have done everything correctly


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Did you try: *setup.exe* ?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes, I tried that several times also


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Are you using the same bootdisk you created?

Does the Windows 98SE CD look OK? No scratches?

You could try starting from the beginning, fdisk - delete the partition - recreate the partition, restart, format c:, insert Windows 98SE disk and restart with CD-Rom support again.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I was using the one I created, I will clean the CD and start again, thank you and I'll let you know what happens


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Subscribe


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

bigdee369 said:


> Yes, I restarted several times and tried E: setup and I still get the same message or it would say bad command, etc
> 
> I think I have done everything correctly


You have the bootable floppy in the drive, and you are choosing to start with cdrom support, correct?

Hi john1, I see you are interested in a long thread, eh?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

It's growing quite popular


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

yes,
it looks interesting.
I couldn't find the bit to subscribe without actually posting.
Well i didn't look that long ...


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I got 98 SE on this extra computer finally , and then tried to install the Netgear router necessary for my ISP connection and I got

A fatal exception 06 has occurred at 0028:00005Q3A
The current application will be terminated
Press any key to terminate current application

And then 2 more fatal exception errors and it kept automatically resrarting in Safe mode with 7 modes listed

I don't know what is going on. Thank you


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm not understanding what you are trying to do. A router doesn't need to be installed


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Not the router, I'm sorry, the router is already installed, I mean the adapter


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Again, I'm not sure what you are trying to install.

You plugged the adapter in, are we still talking about a USB adapter? IF so, Windows should recognize it. Are you following the appropriate instructions for installation?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes, the USB adapter that has a green light on, I think when it is getting a signal.

I finally got Windows 98 SE reinstalled on that computer and then wanted to get online, so I put in the Netgear software CD in order to get the USB connection hooked up and then I finally got the icon to appear at the bottom of the screen, but it was red, green icon means there is a signal, right?

Then I got a total of 3 fatal exception errors and it kept going into safe mode. Maybe, I'll reinstall Windows 98 SE again and then call to have a technician come to set it up. I can't figure it out. Thank you


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

_Yes, the USB adapter that has a green light on, I think when it is getting a signal_
That wouldn't be an ethernet card ... ?

You shouldn't need to call anyone in,
just smile and carry on.

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Or is it a 'dongle' with a little light at the end fitting ... ?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I found out why I haven't been able to install this Netgear adapter since I did a reinstallation of Windows 98 on my computer- The Device Manager is not recognizing my USB ports. I was told by a technician @ Time Warner that if I got the critical updates from Microsoft, I would then be able to install the adapter. I now have to figure out a way to get my computer online to be able to get the updates-he said I could swithch the towers out and do it that way. My parents are already worried that I am gonna mess up their computer (I wonder why), so I am kind of worried about doing this also.

Can I dowload the updates and put them on a CD and then put them in my computer? Thanks, everyone


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

updates for 98se ....
yes you can D/L them to copy, I have done it.
Just got to remember where .....

I will get back to you,
John


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Thank you very much, John, I guess I've still got a lot to do to get back up online.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Do you still have the CD where you saved Internet Explorer 6.0sp1?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I didn't download that yet because I had no way of getting online>


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

OK, I thought you downloaded that, the next day, using your parent's computer.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I could have, I just didn't do it then, should I do it now?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

If they will let you.  Would save you some time in the long run.
It is a 77.5MB size file.

That way you could install it with the firewall and antivirus programs off.

Which version of Internet Explorer comes with Windows 98SE?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I know why I didn't do it at the time, I didn't have a blank CD and I 'm not sure which version of IE it is. I have some CD's now so I can do all these things. Thank you


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

I was just curious.

Never used Windows 98SE myself. 

If you are interested, open a browser window and click Help > About Internet Explorer.
That should tell you the version.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Okay, and thank you very much, also as of now, I have done 5 reinstallations of Windows on 2 different computers.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Look at you! 

Good Job!


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks to you and everyone else  :up:,


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

http://www.microsoft.com/windows98/downloads/corporate.asp

Best of luck with it, John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

most of those individual updates are small enough to fit two or three onto a floppy.
So your parents should not be bothered by that.

John


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks, John, their fancy computer doesn't even have a floppy, they have "memory stick"? and CD burner. I can put them on CD's, right?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

MS may have updated those updates, but from what i recall some of them had problems.
Copy them by all means, but Google-check before installing any.
Also some updates will re-set stuff back to default settings, so check around after
installing if you have made any little changes here and there.
Like the preview pane in outlook express, some nasties can get in through that,
i always turn it off.
Or the 'mark messages read after 5 seconds' i always look at that after any update
what that does is open mail for you after 5 seconds, i want to open my own, or not
if i choose not. So i never tick that box.

Best of luck with it,
John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

yes, course you can, you can probably put them all on a CD !


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

In fact i think MS offered a free CD with all the updates on,
just write in and ask for it, or maybe e-mail.

Dunno if its still available ..........


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Thank you so much and I still have a lot to learn, so I'm sure I will be back here soon.. Thanks, again to everyone and it's back to work on all this now.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

john1 said:


> In fact i think MS offered a free CD with all the updates on,
> just write in and ask for it, or maybe e-mail.
> 
> Dunno if its still available ..........


It's not available anymore. But I think they allow you to burn a copy and give it to a friend though  I have one THANK GOD. It's current to Feb. 04.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

maybe they have withdrawn that free update CD,
i can't seem to find it on the web ........


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Ah,
just seen your last post AcaCandy.

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

i think it was only critical updates
(_whatever they are ..._)


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

My CD says "Microsoft Windows Security Update CD"

Not for resale 

Imagine that


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I like that cat picture, Aca Candy, is he welding,or what? I can't wait to put my photos of my cats up here . I have a 17 lb black tabby boy and a little black tabby girl..


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

She's shooting her NRA approved shotgun 

She weighs in at 15 pounds  She loves her tuna.

That is actually not mine, but she looks pretty close.

You'll have to pay a visit to our pet thread:

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=340381&goto=newpost

You'll hear all about my Chava


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

That's funny, Hey, thanks a lot for everything. and talk to you all later!
BIGPAIN, I mean bigdee


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I am still having problems getting my newly reinstalled Windows 98 SE computer back online. In the System Information it says there are no USB's and I have 2 USB ports. 

A tech from Times-Warner came out and did put an ethernet card in my computer and I tried switching out the towers to my parents online connection and didn't get anywhere. Also, after the tech left, when I went to shut down it freezes on the "Windows is shutting down" screen. It won't shut down and I have to turn it off.

Can anyone help? Thank you


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *bigdee369*!

I was just thinking about you earlier. 

Not sure what you mean by:


bigdee369 said:


> I tried switching out the towers to my parents online connection


Are you saying you moved your tower downstairs to see if you could get an Internet Connection using your parent's connection?

_______________________________________________________________

Let's see if this will help the Shutdown problem:
Start > Run
Key in:
*msconfig*
Click: *OK*

General tab > Advanced button
Check or uncheck: *Disable fast shutdown*
*OK, Apply, OK* to save and close.
Restart the computer.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes, I tried to see if mine would go online at their connection. Do you think I will have to reinstall drivers for my USB's?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Are you using a USB connection now, or are you using the ethernet connection?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I am on their computer right now, I have to hook mine back up. They have a router installed and I put their router connection into the new ethernet card outlet on mine and nothing happened. I probably did something wrong.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You need to install the USB drivers. They should be on the motherboard cd, or the driver cd if it's an add in PCI USB card.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I took the USB card out-my mouse is also on the same card-and it works okay and I don't think I have a CD for the USB drivers, but I can get them online. I read something online about something in the BIOS being reset for these drivers.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

*bigdee369* Do you have you computer hooked up yet?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes, it is hooked back up


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

In Control Panel > Internet Options > Connection tab
Is this option selected:
*Connect to the Internet using a local area network*

Have you installed the software for the DSL connection?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes, I have installed and reinstalled and it is installed right now, I am just having a problem with the USB's.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

What is the problem? Did you download and install the USB drivers?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

No, I am not really sure how to do it- Can I download to this computer and then put them on CD and then what, I tried to download some driver files from Microsoft the other day, I'm not really sure what I am doing.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

What about the CDs Candy suggested here? Do you have them?



AcaCandy said:


> They should be on the motherboard cd, or the driver cd if it's an add in PCI USB card.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

bigdee369 said:


> I took the USB card out-my mouse is also on the same card-and it works okay and I don't think I have a CD for the USB drivers, but I can get them online. I read something online about something in the BIOS being reset for these drivers.


Ok, I'm confused


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I bought my computer used 7 yrs ago and I got a Bitware CD and I installed that, I think that was for my modem, I don't know about a CD for the motherboard. Hey, Cheeseball, can I download that Everest program and copy it to CD from my parent's computer? Thanks, all


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Yes, you can copy Everest to a CD and copy it on to your computer.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Indeedy!


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I just don't know what is going on. In System Information it says there are no USB devices and I did the Everest report and I didn't see any listed. Are they called something else? Also, I noticed in the BIOS that the System Configuration Reset is disabled. Since I have reinstalled Windows 98 SE, do I need to reset anything in the BIOS. Thanks, everyone. I have talked to people on the phone and they couldn't really help either.

I am trying to locate USB drivers online and I have found some close ones, am still looking. Thanks

Also, I wonder if I could somehow send you an Everest report and you could see what is going on? Thanks, again


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Right click *My Computer*
Properties > Device Manager tab

Scroll through the list, click the plus signs to expand the devices.
Do you see any Device with an exclamation mark, or yellow triangle?

The USB Adaptors should show at the bottom of the list.

Also, what is showing under *Network Adapters* in Device Manager?

You didn't answer this question from earlier:


EAFiedler said:


> In Control Panel > Internet Options > Connection tab
> Is this option selected:
> *Connect to the Internet using a local area network*


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I have looked and looked at Device mgr these last several days and the last item listed is System Devices and I don't see any USB listed there. There are 4 devices with yellow ? marks-CMI 18330 Audio Adapter- all 4 are this.

Also, I went to Internet Connections and the Connection Wizard led me all the way through to setting up Netzero free, there was nothing in the box and I don't know how to set it up, anyway it set up a Netzero account, but I can't connect because I have not been able to get 256 colors, only 16.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

I thought you were using Roadrunner through Time Warner?
DSL connection?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I really want to use Roadrunner, I have a problem with my USB's. I don't know what is going on


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

If the Device Manager is not showing any USB's then there are no USB's hooked up to your system.
Didn't you say earlier you had removed the USB card?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

There are definitely USB's because before I reinstalled Windows 98 SE, I was online through Roadrunner Netgear 2.0 USB adapter. I removed the USB card so I could find out what company made it in case I had to get a driver for it.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Did you reinstall the USB card?

If so, did Windows detect it?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I reinstalled it and Windows didn't say anything about it, also my mouse is hooked up to that same card and it is working fine.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

bigdee369 said:


> I took the USB card out-my mouse is also on the same card-and it works okay


This statement is very confusing.

You state you removed the USB card, but you did not say you had reinstalled it.

Does the plug end on the mouse look like the first link or the second link?
http://www.ink4inkjets.com/mouses.html

http://www.ink4inkjets.com/usb3opscmob.html


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I put the card back in earlier and the mouse end looks like the one in the first link. I have been using the mouse to check Device Manager, etc.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

The first mouse is not a USB mouse.

The second mouse has a USB plug, it is flat, rectangular in shape.

This is a picture of a USB plug close up:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Serial_Bus

In Control Panel > Internet Options > Connection tab
Is this option selected:
*Connect to the Internet using a local area network*

What is showing under *Network Adapters* in Device Manager?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

My mouse has a round end and it plugs into a card which has 2 USB outlets (the flat ones) and there is also another round outlet on the same card. There are 4 outlets on the card- 2 are round and 2 are flat (like for a digital camera or the Netgear 2.0 adapter). The name of the card is Elpina 9837 BA D-VO ATX Form Card.

In internet Options, the LAN is not selected, ad I don't know how to put it there.

Under Network Adapters:
CNet PRO 200 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter (the tech installed that today)
Dial-Up Adapter
Dial-Up Adapter #2 (VPN Support)
Microsoft Virtual Privater Networking Adapter

I am so sorry about all this, I just don't know what is going on and thank you so much


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

I have no clue what that card is, and a Google search does not reveal much.
Looking in Device Manager, can you find the name of that card anywhere?


Has Internet Explorer 6.0 sp1 been installed?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I will look in Device Mgr and I downloaded it to a disk and there was a problem installing it-I can't remember what it was.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

That is a no then? Internet Explorer 6.0sp1 has not been installed?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

No, it isn't installed yet, I tried and for some reason it wouldn't install. I looked in Device Manager and I did't find anything about that card.

Is VIA Bus Master PCI IDE Controller anything to do with USB?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

What category is the VIA Bus Master PCI IDE Controller listed under?

What is happening when you attempt to install Internet Explorer 6.0sp1?
Any error messages?

What is the current version of Internet Explorer that is installed?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I think it is under network deivices.

I tried to install IE 6.0, I downloaded it to my folk's computer and put it on a CD the other day and I can't remember why it wouldn't install, but my color settings aren't right, I get a Microsoft Direct Draw window when I have tried to install AOL, etc.

I think it is IE 4.0 which is installed.

I am so sorry about all this, maybe I should get a new computer.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Restart the computer into Safe Mode.
Start tapping *F8* when the black screen appears and keep tapping *F8* until you see Windows start to load,
Or, you will see a start up list with *Safe Mode* as an option.
You are in *Safe Mode* when *Safe Mode* appears in all four corners of the screen.

Open the Device Manager,
Select the item under *Display Adaptors* 
Click: *Remove*

Select the item under *Monitor*
Click: *Remove*

Restart the computer.
Windows will redetect these items and reinstall them.
You may need the Windows CD


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

If you should see the items duplicated under the *Display Adaptors* and *Monitor* categories, remove the duplicates as well.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I just now did that


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

and....?  
Did it make a difference with your color settings?

It would be helpful if your replies contain a bit more information.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I am sorry, it didn't make any difference and I don't know how to adjust them to 256 like it is calling for. I am getting kind of discouraged


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Right click on the Desktop > Properties > Settings tab
Under Colors, click the drop down arrow and choose the highest setting available.
If *True Color (32bit)* is available, select it.
*Apply, OK* to save and close.
If the settings are not immediately changed, restart the computer.

Let us know what happens.


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I tried this, and this is also something I have been trying to do over and over and it always only gives me a choice of 2 colors or 16 colors.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

You mentioned sending a report from Everest earlier,
Report > Quick Report - All pages > Plain text
Save the file as a .txt file and attach it to an e-mail and send it to me.

I'll take a look at it later today.
I am going to call it a night.

In the meantime, please try reinstalling Internet Explorer 6.0sp1 and note any error messages you receive or where it hangs or stalls during the process.

Copy the *ie60sp1.exe* file from the CD to the Desktop, remove the Read-only attribute.
Double left click the *ie60sp1.exe* file, it will deflate and create a folder called *IE60SP1* open that folder and locate and double left click the *ie6setup.exe* file to start the installation.

*Before* starting the installation, make sure all other programs are closed down.
*Ctrl+Alt+Del* and *End Task* all programs except - *Systray* and *Explorer*.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

bigdee369 said:


> I tried this, and this is also something I have been trying to do over and over and it always only gives me a choice of 2 colors or 16 colors.


Hi,

Ive seen this before ...
i think it happens when the drivers arent right for the video card.
But i'm not sure if its that, its fairly common.

John


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm still confused about the mouse. Sounds like a PS/2 mouse to me. Are we SURE that the USB card is an add in PCI USB card that is installed in the computer. When you talk about removing something, are you removing it via device manager or did you physically take a piece of hardware out of the computer?????


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey Everybody, I am back and I finally got my dinosaur back online! I got a new USB card with drivers on CD for my wireless internet connection and I took the video card out of the other computer because I found a CD that had its drivers on it. Yes, Candy, it was an add on card and I did physically remove it to see if I could locate the USB drivers for it. My mouse is attached to that card so I am still using that add on card for the mouse even though I can't use those USB ports.

I was wondering if I can send another Hijackthis logfile soon? Thanks, everyone
Dianne


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *bigdee369*!

Go ahead and post a log.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Di !


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Okay, here it is:

Hi John and everyone else


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Posting this:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 7:44:26 PM, on 10/13/05
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KB891711\KB891711.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ZONE LABS\ZONEALARM\ZLCLIENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGCC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGEMC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGAMSVR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ATITASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ATICWD32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INFINITE MADNESS\MOO.TRASHES\MOO.TRASHES.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETGEAR\WG111 CONFIGURATION UTILITY\WG111CFG.EXE
C:\ATI\ATIDESK\ATISCHED.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\BIGFIX\BIGFIX.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\MSAGENT\AGENTSVR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MOZILLA FIREFOX\FIREFOX.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\NOTEPAD.EXE

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGCC.EXE /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGEMC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_AMSVR] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGAMSVR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Atikey] Atitask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AtiCwd32] Aticwd32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CriticalUpdate] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Moo.Trashes] C:\Program Files\Infinite Madness\Moo.Trashes\MOO.Trashes.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [TrueVector] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE -service
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [KB891711] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KB891711\KB891711.EXE
O4 - Startup: Smart Wizard Wireless Settings.lnk = C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WG111 Configuration Utility\WG111CFG.exe
O4 - Startup: ATI Scheduler.lnk = C:\ati\atidesk\atisched.exe
O4 - Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O4 - Startup: BigFix.lnk = C:\Program Files\BigFix\BigFix.exe
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YPAGER.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YPAGER.EXE


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

What problems are you having now?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks Ea, I wasn't sure how to post it after attaching it. Well, I have downloaded a lot of Freeware and am back to the Yahoo Instant Messenging a few days ago and already got a KERNEL 32 Error and an invalid page fault. Also, I don't know if I have too many things going at Startup. Thanks again


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Log looks okay :up:


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

All right, well thanks Cheeseball for checking it out and I am sure I will be back soon


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

You get those errors in IE or in Yahoo Messenger?


----------



## bigdee369 (Sep 8, 2005)

I am pretty sure these errors have to do with Yahoo Messenger. Also, TweakNow found 5 unknown entries:

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid{e05592e4-c0b5-11d0-a439-00a0c9223196...ksqmf.ax

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\vxd\winsock wsinda.vxd

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\vxd\confirm...ntmap.sys

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\vxd\confirm...sbp2port.sys

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\vxd\confirm...ntmaphlp.pdr

Are these safe to delete? Thanks


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

not really ....
but i am a little suspicious of ksqmf.ax,
don't do anything yet, see what others say ...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

For john1:

http://antivirus.xaviermedia.com/filedb/search/ksqmf.ax/


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

still looks a bit odd ...


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

john1 said:


> still looks a bit odd ...


john, I think the Professionals got this thread covered!


----------

